# Frog Bikes



## 2Radfahrer (6. April 2013)

Moin moin,

bin grade auf folgende Seite gestoßen.
http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/


----------



## chris5000 (6. April 2013)

Nicht schlecht.

Aber unterhalb 24" - vor Allem beim 14" - sehe ich mal wieder krass zu hohe Tretlager. Irgendwie scheint jede Newcomer-Firma diesen Fehler bei der ersten Serie zu wiederholen... Like2Bike/Kokua, Kaniabikes und jetzt Frogbikes. Ist das vielleicht irgendeine Standard-Software, die solche verkorksten Geometrien ausspuckt, wenn man Erwachsenenräder einfach runterskaliert?

...und Zughüllen kürzen müssen sie wohl auch noch üben: http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/frog60mtb.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiaC (7. April 2013)

Die Züge sehen übel aus.
Schade das man die Räder hier nicht kaufen kann


----------



## Taurus1 (7. April 2013)

Ab dem Frog 48 (16 ZOLL?) ist die Tretlagerhöhe doch jeweils auf Linie der Achsen. Die Bilder sind nicht so optimal, deshalb sieht das Lager bei vielen zu hoch aus.
Interessanter Ansatz, die minimum-Schritthöhe in den Namen zu packen.

Generell kommt der Fehler bei vielen Newcomern wahrscheinlich daher, dass sie sich an BMX-Rädern orientieren. Da macht das hohe Tretlager unter Umständen Sinn; fahren im Stehen, Bodenfreiheit und so ...


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2013)

Man kann die Räder ebenso wie Islas hier bestellen. Versand: 40 Pfund.

Warum sehen die Züge übel aus? Bißchen lang vielleicht, mithin nichts, was man nicht selbst schnell ändern könnte. Wenn man sich für ein importiertes Rad interessiert, muß man bei kleinen Änderungen ohnehin oft selbst Hand anlegen oder man gibt es für relativ teures Geld zum örtlichen Händler.

Die Fotos bzw. deren Perspektive lassen leider keinen Aufschluß auf die Geometrie zu. Die jeweils angegebene Mindestbeinlänge kommt mir deutlich zu hoch vor.

Oliver


----------



## frogbikes (6. Mai 2013)

Hello, this is Frog Bikes.  We have added details on the geometry in the Tech Spec for each bike, so you can see top tube length and reach. Hope this helps!
Currently we ship our lightweight bikes from UK, but we would prefer to use a German distributor. If you could recommend a good distributor who offers great service, we would be keen to talk to them. Thanks.


----------



## trifi70 (6. Mai 2013)

Hello and welcome. Thank you for your statement, sounds good!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Mai 2013)

Hab mir mal die Beschreibung von dem 16"-Rad angeguckt, tolles Radl, und 7 kg ist schon ne Ansage, und das für nur knapp über 200.

Aber schon jemand gesehen, dass hier auch ein bisschen zu Lasten der Funktion geschummelt wurde: nur 1,5" schmale Reifen! 

Und schon wieder diese gruseligen Plastikpedale - und das bei nem angeblich so durchdachten Rad, schade!


----------



## schwarzerRitter (6. Mai 2013)

Approx 7kg steht auch beim 14 Zoll Bike...

ich hoffe die Räder kommen nicht mit so schief montierten Ventilen wie beim violetten http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/frog43.aspx


----------



## trifi70 (6. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Aber schon jemand gesehen, dass hier auch ein bisschen zu Lasten der Funktion geschummelt wurde: nur 1,5" schmale Reifen!


Is wie bei Islabikes. Für ausschließliche Nutzung auf Asphalt guter Qualität ist das auch ok. Wir ziehen die schmalen Glatzen allerdings direkt nach Kauf runter, rein in die Börse und stattdessen breitere Stollenreifen drauf, vorzugsweise Black Jack.


----------



## Nussketier (9. Mai 2013)

Versand nach D sind 20 Pfund. 
Mein kleiner (4 einhalb) könnte ein größeres Rad gebrauchen. Zur Zeit hat er ein Isla in 14", direkt auf 18" zu gehen, ist glaube ich ein Schritt zu groß. Mir gefallen die frog ganz gut, vielleicht bestelle ich eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (16. Mai 2013)

Mein Großer (9) steigt jetzt vom "Beinn 20 small" um auf ein "Frog 62". Bestellung ist raus. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Taurus1 (16. Mai 2013)

Wir auch!


----------



## Nussketier (17. Mai 2013)

Unser 48 ist gerade angekommen, hatten wir diese Woche erst bestellt. Im Vergleich zum CNOC macht das Islabike einen etwas hochwertigeren Eindruck, aber insgesamt gefällt der Frosch meinem Kleinen (und auch mir) ganz gut. Schade nur, dass es in Strömen regnet.

Laut Personenwaage: +-7,1kg


----------



## rockwellenrider (20. Mai 2013)

Moin! 
Wie schaut es denn aus mit dem Schrauben pp? Arbeiten die mit metrischen Einheiten? 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

Jetzt seh ich´s erst:

Auf der Homepage machen sie unsren 5-Jährigen der Schrittlänge nach (43cm) zum 3-4-Jährigen, bin deprimiert! :-(  
Nein, im Ernst, ich weiß schon, dass der Bazi ein Winzling ist, aber dasser mit seiner 43er Schrittlänge noch beim 14" Radl bleiben sollte (lt. Frog-Empfehlung) erscheint mir dann doch etwas übertrieben, unser 16" Rad passt ihm perfekt und das 14" ist ihm eigentlich zu klein, wir haben ja beide Radgrößen (allerdings nicht Frog) da.
Ob die Frogbikes von der Geometrie her so völlig anders sind!?


----------



## Y_G (21. Mai 2013)

alo unser Kleiner hat mit 3-Jahren eine Innenbeinlänge von 40 cm. Damit fährt er zZ ein Cnoc16 mit anderem Sattel+Stütze. Kommt zwar nicht mit beiden Beinen auf die Erde, das stört ihn aber nicht. Gestern 5 km mit ihm gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (21. Mai 2013)

Schrauben sind metrisch und alles Inbus. Außer die Schutzbleche aber wer braucht schon Schutzbleche...Sattelstütze ist relativ kurz, aber die kann man (und wird bestimmt) tunen.
So wie ich das sehe, ist beim Frog 48 die Kurbel gut 1cm länger gegenüber dem CNOC 16". Vielleicht ist das die Ursache für die unterschiedlichen Maße. Mein Zwerg hat 45cm Innenlänge und passt gut drauf. Das CNOC 14 war ihm zu klein.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Mai 2013)

@ Y G und RokkoFist:

Jo, eben, 40-45 cm Innenbeinlänge und 16" Rad, das passt. 14" ist doch wohl eher grenzwertig klein (außer der Kleine will damit in die Halfpipe  ).

Wie, mit 40er Innenbeinlänge kommt er net runter, Y G!? Aber nur im Sitzen, oder? (Gute Gelegenheit, dass die stehfaulen Kleinen ausm Sattel gehen... )


----------



## Y_G (22. Mai 2013)

jup im sitzen. Im Stehen muss er etwas ankippen dann gehts gut...


----------



## trolliver (22. Mai 2013)

Philipp hat gerade erst wieder den Sattel höher gestellt bekommen, erst jetzt hat er eine ergonomisch gute Sitzposition - und kommt so gerade eben mit den Schuhspitzen auf den Boden, was manchmal zu ungewünschten Abstiegen auf seiner Wellenrunde im Bikepark führt... ;-)

Er wollte den Sattel übrigens gern noch höher haben. Vermutlich weil er eher eine Stehhilfe als einen Sitz braucht, so oft, wie er aus dem Sattel geht. Wird echt Zeit, daß er eine Schaltung bekommt. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, daß er fünf wird.

Oliver


----------



## currygott (31. Mai 2013)

Wie sind denn jetzt die Erfahrungen mit den Rädern, LowRider, Rokko und Taurus?

Seid ihr, bzw. sind eure Kinder, zufrieden? Haben noch andere eine Bestellung gewagt? Und hat jemand zufällig das 52er?


----------



## LowRider4711 (31. Mai 2013)

Unseres ist angekommen. Die Lieferung ging super schnell, dafür schon mal 
Nur beim Aufbauen haben sich die Jungs und Mädels von Frog Bikes nicht viel Mühe gemacht. Die liefern ja normaler Weise an "local Bike Shops", die die Räder endmontieren und das merkt man. Laufräder und Steuersatz liefen rau, weil komplett trocken montiert, da muß man bei und auch die Bremsen sind richtig einzustellen, aber alles machbar. Optisch ist es aber top und dieses WE gibt es die Jungfernfahrt. Ging bisher nicht wegen dem Shicewetter 

Für den Preis super würde ich sagen.


----------



## Nussketier (31. Mai 2013)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Unseres ist angekommen. Die Lieferung ging super schnell, dafür schon mal
> Nur beim Aufbauen haben sich die Jungs und Mädels von Frog Bikes nicht viel Mühe gemacht. Die liefern ja normaler Weise an "local Bike Shops", die die Räder endmontieren und das merkt man. Laufräder und Steuersatz liefen rau, weil komplett trocken montiert, da muß man bei und auch die Bremsen sind richtig einzustellen, aber alles machbar. Optisch ist es aber top und dieses WE gibt es die Jungfernfahrt. Ging bisher nicht wegen dem Shicewetter
> 
> Für den Preis super würde ich sagen.



Kann ich so bestätigen, das Ergebnis der Montage von Frog war noch deutlich ausbaufähig. 
Mittlerweile hat er Schwalbe Black Jack drauf und im Moment saut er es (und sich selbst) auf dem Feldweg ein. 
Ich würde es wieder kaufen.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Juni 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> Wie sind denn jetzt die Erfahrungen mit den Rädern... Taurus?
> 
> Seid ihr, bzw. sind eure Kinder, zufrieden? Haben noch andere eine Bestellung gewagt? Und hat jemand zufällig das 52er?



Ich bin ein Kaniajünger (Kaniabike Twenty).  Der kleine hat schon ein Merida 612, muss aber erst mal Laufrad lernen...

Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Bin da ziemlich offen, wenn für ihn oder die große Schwester das nächste Rad ansteht, werden die Karten neu gemischt.
So wie es aussieht, wird die Auswahl ja immer größer.


----------



## _starfish_ (5. September 2013)

Hallo, 
gibt es mittlerweile einen Händler in D wo msn ein Frog 48 bestellen könnte?
Direkt Bei Frog sind alle out of stock :-(


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2013)

Sch....e

Same procedure everythere...

Wenn man Frog Bikes bei Google eingibt, oder direkt den Namen des gewünschten Modells, finset man auch ein paar englische Onlineshops. Vielleicht hat einer von denen noch was auf Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. September 2013)

Taurus, kannst Du bitte ma aufhören, eine Alternative nach der anderen durch zu viel Forums-Werbung "verbrennen" zu lassen. Keiner kann mehr liefern, erst Kania, jetzt Frog  Wo soll ich denn unser nächstes Rad herbekommen?


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2013)

Ich kann doch auch nix dafuer, dass alle, die ich namentlich nenne, nicht mehr liefern koennen 

Vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit Puky versuchen, damit die aufhoeren, den Markt zu ueberfluten

PUKY, PUKY, PUKY, PUKY, PUKY, PUKY!!

Und, klappt es? Keins mehr lieferbar ?


----------



## _starfish_ (6. September 2013)

ich hÃ¤tte da ein 18â puky abzugeben.......


----------



## trifi70 (6. September 2013)

Das wirste wohl sogar los. 18" baut ja von den üblichen Verdächtigen kaum einer...


----------



## oliverb. (9. September 2013)

Soo, am Freitag für nen Bekannten ein frog 62 geordert. Per Kreditkarte bezahlt und heute die Info das es unterwegs ist. Lieferzeit ist mit 1 Woche angegeben. Ich bin gespannt!!!

Gruß Oliver


----------



## currygott (10. September 2013)

Bitte berichte dann mal. Man muss sich ja frühzeitig nach Isla-Alternativen für die nächste Größe umsehen.


----------



## oliverb. (10. September 2013)

...ganz kurzer Zwischenstand.
Laut tdl-online ist das Rad bereits in Herne...;-)

Abgebucht wurden 345,65â¬.

GruÃ Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (11. September 2013)

...Rad ist heute mittag angekommen.

(Leider) ist mein Bekannter so aufgeregt wie ich, das er es sofort abgeholt hat(Meine Frau war zu Hause), so das ich keine Chance hatte irgend was auszumessen oder zu wiegen...Mal gucken ob ich noch was rausbekomme...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (14. September 2013)

So ein paar Fotos konnte ich von meinem Bekannten noch ergattern:

Er ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad!






















http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=



Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExportFrog (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi, Frog Bikes here. We are pleased to announce that we now have a stockist in Freiburg http://www.kugelblitz-kinderraeder.de/


----------



## ExportFrog (23. Oktober 2013)

Also, Frog 48 is now in stock in all colours.


----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi, thanks for the annoucement! That's great! Don't you want to take a look at the north of Germany? ;-))


----------



## kreyssel (5. November 2013)

Dear @ExportFrog, the purple colour is out of stock now. Do you get the new ones before christmas? ;-)


----------



## ExportFrog (5. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hi, thanks for the annoucement! That's great! Don't you want to take a look at the north of Germany? ;-))



Hi,
Thank you for your note. We are always looking for good quality retailers. Any particular shops you would recommend in the North of Germany? Thank you!


----------



## ExportFrog (6. November 2013)

kreyssel schrieb:


> Dear @ExportFrog, the purple colour is out of stock now. Do you get the new ones before christmas? ;-)



Dear Kreyssel, thank you for your enquiry. Our Purple is a very popular colour! We are expecting more stock soon. Which Frog Bike model were you looking to buy? I will try and find out for you exactly when it is likely to be available. Many thanks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreyssel (6. November 2013)

@ExportFrog: You got my order of an Frog 48 in Orange today.


----------



## ExportFrog (6. November 2013)

kreyssel schrieb:


> @ExportFrog: You got my order of an Frog 48 in Orange today.



That's great news, thank you for choosing Frog. I have seen your order on the system! Let us know what you think once you have had a chance to put it together and ride it.


----------



## Prestige09 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gerade mit der Business Development Managerin von Frogbikes per E-Mail kommuniziert. (Die antworten noch um halb elf abends auf E-Mails, das ist ein Service. ) Und die wollen den Vertrieb in Deutschland ausbauen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern von der Insel. Sie hatte mich nach Empfehlungen für Radläden hier in Berlin gefragt. Anders als bei den meisten Herstellern verlangen die keine große Mindestabnahmemenge. Mit zwei bis drei Rädern wäre der Händler dabei. Also meine Frage: Gibt es hier im Forum ein paar (Süd-) Berliner, die sich für die Frog Bikes interessieren? Wenn sich drei Kaufinteressenten finden, könnte man bestimmt einen Händler überreden, sich mal ein paar Frogs in den Laden zu stellen.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Februar 2014)

Prima Idee.  Würde allerdings Brennpunktbezirke wie Prenzlberg oder F'hain-X-Berg favorisieren. Da besteht vermutlich der größte Bedarf. Meinen Händler hab ich letztens gefragt, der hat abgewinkt. Die Jugend spielt lieber mit der Console oder sitzt vorm TV, statt Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Prestige09 (16. Februar 2014)

Kannst du einen Händler in diesen Bezirken empfehlen? Ich hatte Frog Bikes den Laden radderstadt.de genannt, die verkaufen ja schon teure Kinderräder (Kania, MTB Cycletech). Ein Händler in Steglitz wäre für mich zwar besser aber nach Prenzlberg und F'hain komme ich schneller als nach Freiburg ;-) Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass auch hier in Steglitz in der letzten Zeit die Kinder wie Pilze sprießen.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Februar 2014)

Kann keinen konkret empfehlen, da keine Erfahrung dort. War nur so eine Idee. Da fahren halt viele Hänger und Kinderräder rum... Habe auch überlegt, radderstadt vorzuschlagen. Dann hätte man eine Anlaufadresse und könnte verschiedene Geometrien direkt vergleichen. Wäre für uns als Kunden ja optimal. Ist die Frage, ob die sich eine weitere Marke hinstellen wollen.

Weitere Anregung wäre, die Velo Messe Ende März zu nutzen. Leider sind viele interessante Hersteller da noch nicht vertreten. Der organisatorische und auch finanzielle Aufwand ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Und so lange die Räder auch so direkt aus dem Container abverkauft werden... besteht da auch nicht unbedingt Handlungsbedarf fürchte ich.

ps. für Dich vl. Fahrradhof Steglitz? Die haben zumindest Kokua im Programm.


----------



## Prestige09 (16. Februar 2014)

Den Fahrradhof Steglitz hatte ich Irina von Frog Bikes auch genannt. Die Anfragen seitens Frog an die Händler Rad der Stadt, Fahrradhof, Velophil und Radsport Sonntag sind heute rausgegangen. Falls sich also jemand in Berlin und Umgebung für diese Bikes interessiert, für den könnte sich ein Anruf bei einem der Händler lohnen. Möglicherweise gibt es dann bald eine Alternative zu den üblichen nicht lieferbaren Rädern direkt vor Ort zu besichtigen. Ich jedenfalls bin von dem Engagement der Firma sehr angetan. Und mein Sohn hat sich heute das gepunktete Frog aus den Fotos die ich ihm von Kinderrädern vorgelegt habe (Frog, Kania, Woom, Kokua) ausgesucht. Nur wegen der Größe bin ich mir unsicher. Torsten von Kugelblitz empfiehlt das 48 wobei die BIL von derzeit 42cm eher zum Frog 43 passen würde. Naja vielleicht klappt's ja mit einem Händler vor Ort.


----------



## Tobias1009 (16. Februar 2014)

Meine kurze Meinung zum Frog 48:
+ sehr gute Qualität, in real noch schicker als auf Frogbike.com
(schwarze Felgen, bessere Sattelstütze, hochwertiger Vorbau, Farbakzente bei den Speichen, Ergonomie der Bremshebel, leichter Rahmen..)

Hier meine Kritik:

- Naben und Pedale laufen im Neuzustand schon rau, bei den Naben werde ich versuchen, die Kontermuttern zu lösen und sie zu besserem Leichtlauf zu überreden, insgesamt wäre aber hier bessere Qualität lohnend
- Hinterbaubreite ist 116mm, also müssen 110mm Naben aufgespacert werden? Es sind jedenfalls entsprechende Unterlegscheiben eingebaut. Ich würde es schöner finden wen das Maß 110 mm betragen würde.
- 116mm Innenlager, warum? Eine gerade Kettenlinie ergibt sich mit 106mm (plus Vorteile bei Gewicht, Q-Faktor, Steifigkeit).
- geschlitzte Schraube/Mutter bei den Bremshebeln (Einsteller), getauscht auf alte Shimano, sofort besserer Druckpunkt der Bremse
- (wenige) Metallspäne unter dem Felgenband, unkritisch, aber nicht schön
- Reifen dürfen gerne hochwertiger sein (warum gibt es keine 16" Faltreifen mit feiner Karkasse?)

Fazit:
Ich kann das Rad wirklich empfehlen, denn trotz aller Kritik, hat sich der Hersteller sehr Mühe gegeben. Das Rad ist wirklich preiswert für die Qualität und das Konzept ist sehr gut. Ich finde nur das mit den Naben ärgerlich, ob das aber andere besser können?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein gutes Produkt noch ein bisschen Feinschliff erfährt.


----------



## Prestige09 (16. Februar 2014)

Danke für deine Ausführungen, Tobias. Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, warum hier keiner seine Erfahrungen postet. Ich kann nur sagen von dem E-Mail Kontakt mit Irina, dass die Firma immer offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge ist und sich in jeder Charge auch Verbesserungen finden, z.B. die verschiedenfarbigen Speichen. Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass sie sich über deine Kritik freuen würden. Oder dir zumindest die Gründe für die von dir kritisierten technischen Lösungen erläutern werden. Das würde mich dann auch interessieren. 
Gibt es noch weitere Erfahrungen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass Frog Bikes einen beträchtlichen Teil ihrer Räder in Deutschland absetzen.


----------



## Prestige09 (16. Februar 2014)

Kannst du noch was zur Größe sagen? Welche BIL hatte dein Kind, als es auf das Frog 48 umsattelte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias1009 (16. Februar 2014)

ca. 41 cm


----------



## Heiko-78 (17. Februar 2014)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Meine kurze Meinung zum Frog 48:
> + sehr gute Qualität, in real noch schicker als auf Frogbike.com



http://www.frogbikes.com


----------



## Plattenwegcross (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Tobias, vielen Dank für deine Ausführung. Wir überlegen gerade ein Grog 52 für unsere großgewachsene jetzt Vierjährige zu besorgen, da ihr Woom 2 schon an seine Grenzen stößt. Ein wenig warten kann es aber noch, das Woom hat sie gerade mal im Juli bekommen. Dann berichte ich hier mal über den 20zoller.


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias, vielen Dank für deine Ausführung. Wir überlegen gerade ein Grog 52 für unsere großgewachsene jetzt Vierjährige zu besorgen, da ihr Woom 2 schon an seine Grenzen stößt. Ein wenig warten kann es aber noch, das Woom hat sie gerade mal im Juli bekommen. Dann berichte ich hier mal über den 20zoller.


nen 52er Grog würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (18. Februar 2014)

Wird übrigens lila, ich werd mal schauen ob ich dann günstig noch etwas tunen kann. Werde hier aufs Forum noch mal zurück kommen wegen eventueller Carbonteile aus China ...


----------



## Prestige09 (18. Februar 2014)

Hier ein kurzes Update zur Händlersuche in Berlin: Zwei der vier angeschriebenen Händler haben abgesagt. Trifi hatte schon recht, dass sich RdS nicht noch eine Marke in den Laden stellen will und ein anderer hatte gar kein Interesse an Kinderrädern für die ganz Kleinen. Die Margen sind wahrscheinlich zu gering. Allerdings habe ich noch mit einem Händler hier in der Nähe gesprochen, der möglicherweise vielleicht Interesse hätte die Nachfrage nach leichtgewichtigen Kinderrädern mit Frog Bikes zu befriedigen, da diese doch deutlich günstiger sind als Kania und Kokua.


----------



## ExportFrog (23. Februar 2014)

Hi, Frog Bikes here! Thank you for your feedback, Tobias, we really appreciate it. Please find below the reply from the Head of our Product Development team. I hope it answers some of your questions.

1.We are always working to improve the components of the bikes. We are constantly battling with increased costs, lighter weight and better components.

2.Hubs we think we have found a better version at no extra cost, so are testing these now.

3.Pedals – this has been an on-going issue. We need plastic ones to keep the weight and cost down, however, the bearings are never as good. We are looking on our own design. That will take about 6 months to test and implement.

4.Hub clearance has been checked by the safety experts in the UK and there has been no issue here.

5.We are trying smaller bottom brackets, however the 106mm means that the double chain guard will hit the frame. We have some new ideas for this going forward using a 107mm.

6.The aluminium cuttings in the rims should not be there. Our QC team will check this going forward. We have not had this issue before.

7.From a safety aspect we cannot advise removing spokes, this will impact the wheel stability.

8.Thinner spokes are a good suggestion, we will review over time as they are more expensive and most customers do not require them.

9.Kick stands do work on the bikes, most stores can fit one.

10.I am not sure what screws are being mentioned, the brake levers come with the standard Tektro screws.

11.Customers in the original research did not like the chain cover, these are a perfect sales opportunity for the store.

All feedback is good, however, every cyclist has a different opinion and we have to work on the fact that Frog bikes are a mass market brand of bikes and individual customers can tailor the bikes as necessary.

We hope that you and your child are very happy with your Frog 48, and that you get a lot of fun riding it!

Best wishes ,

Frog Bikes team



[Quote = "Tobias1009 post: 11,747,574, member: 97044"] My letter opinion on Frog 48:
+ Very good quality, in real even more chic than Frogbike.com
(Black rims, better seatpost, stem quality, color accents in the spokes of the brake lever ergonomics, light weight frame ..)

Here is my review:

- Hubs and pedals run in the new state already rough, at the hub I'll try to loosen the lock nuts and to persuade them to better smooth running, but overall would be better quality here worthwhile
- Hinterbaubreite is 116mm, so 110mm hubs must be aufgespacert? There are several Certainly washers installed. I would find it nice who would be the measure of 110 mm.
- 116mm bottom bracket, why? A straight chain line results with 106mm (plus benefits: such as weight, Q-factor, stiffness).
- Slotted screw / nut at the brake levers (adjuster), traded on old Shimano, immediately better pressure point of the brake
- (A few) metal chips under the rim tape, uncritical, but not beautiful
- Tires are welcome to be of high quality (why there is no 16 "Folding with fine carcass?)

Conclusion:
I can really recommend the wheel, Because Despite all the criticism, the manufacturer HAS BEEN very troublesome. The bike is really cheap for the quality and the concept is very good. I just think did with the hub annoying, if did but others can do better?

I would be happy if a good product even learns a little fine-tuning. [/ Quote]


Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Meine kurze Meinung zum Frog 48:
> + sehr gute Qualität, in real noch schicker als auf Frogbike.com
> (schwarze Felgen, bessere Sattelstütze, hochwertiger Vorbau, Farbakzente bei den Speichen, Ergonomie der Bremshebel, leichter Rahmen..)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobias1009 (23. Februar 2014)

Gewichte Frog 48:
Komplett: 6960gr (inkl. Schutzbleche, Klingel, Pedale und Chainruner)
Pedale: 284gr
Vorderrad Komplett: 973 gr
Sattelklemme: 59g
Sattel: 273gr
Sattelstütze: 230gr
Kurbelschraube:  14 gr pro Stück
Kurbel links (114mm): 156gr-

Update:

Kurbel rechts: 395gr (das Kettenblatt ist extrem schwer, und leider verpresst)
Innenlager (Neco,119mm): 280gr
Kurzes BB geht leider nicht einzubauen, weil Kettenblatt an BB stößt :-(

Weiteres ev. später


----------



## Hanxs (23. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Gewichtsangaben. Wenn es möglich ist, kannst Du ja auch mal das eine oder andere Foto posten?

Gruß Hanxs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobike (24. Februar 2014)

Lenker und Vorbau wären auch noch interessant.
Aber es zeigt, dass man bei einigen Teilen noch recht günstig etwas leichteres verbauen kann.
Besonders bei Pedale und Sattelstütze und wahrscheinlich auch noch beim Lenker und Vorbau.

Was meint ihr eigentlich zu der Übersetzung vom Frog 48 (v 36, h 16)? Das Cnoc 16 hat 25-14 und das Pepper 16 hat 32-17.


----------



## trifi70 (24. Februar 2014)

Mit dem Gewicht sehe ich ähnlich. Da scheint noch einiges zu gehen. Sattel auch!

Die Ü am CNOC ist zu kurz, aber schlimmer: nicht easy anpassbar Richtung "schwer". Insofern ist mir die Variante Frog lieber, da über ein anderes Ritzel (und ggfs. Kette) die Übersetzung anpassbar ist. Zwar geht diese Flexibilität zu Lasten des Gewichts, aber die (geschätzten) 50-80g wären mir da mal egal.

Vermutlich wär mir 36-16 als Erstausrüstung für unsere jetzt 4 3/4 jährige zu dick, würde da einfach ein dickeres Ritzel drauf tun.


----------



## Tobias1009 (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich ein neues Innenlager gefunden habe, reiche ich auf jeden Fall das Gewicht Kurbel rechts und Innenlager nach.

Wer ein gutes 103/-1ß7mm Vierkant Lager hat möge sich bei mir melden.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## roccastrada (24. Februar 2014)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Wer ein gutes 103/-1ß7mm Vierkant Lager hat möge sich bei mir melden.



Vielleicht ein neues Token?  
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...re-BB-4-Kant-Innenlager-BSA-Carbon-CroMo.html

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Jobike (25. Februar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Insofern ist mir die Variante Frog lieber, da über ein anderes Ritzel (und ggfs. Kette) die Übersetzung anpassbar ist. Zwar geht diese Flexibilität zu Lasten des Gewichts, aber die (geschätzten) 50-80g wären mir da mal egal.



Was für eine Ritzel kann man da nehmen bzw. auf was muss man da beim Kauf achten?


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2014)

Google mal nach Dicta Freilaufritzel. Das sollte auch am Frog passen. Vergleiche am besten mal das Aussehen am Rad mit den bei Google gefundenen Bildern dazu. Glaube 14 ist Minimum und damit am CNOC leider kein Spielraum mehr Richtung schwer/länger. Am Frog hast Du Freiheit in beide Richtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenwegcross (25. Februar 2014)

Bei normalen Freilaufrizeln ist bei 16 Schluss. Also hat man auch nur die Möglichkeit die Übersetzung nach oben übers Kettenblatt zu ändern.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Es gibt von Dicta 14er. Ist meines Wissens am CNOC auch so dran. Was ist jetzt der Unterschied zu "normal"? Die Übersetzung am Frog scheint mir für den Anfang eher zu lang und würde wohl direkt ein 18er einbauen und später wenn notwendig wieder aufs 16er zurück. Also selbst wenn es keine 14er gäbe, wäre das Frog flexibler.

Die Krux beim CNOC ist, dass nicht ohne Weiteres ne Kurbel mit mehr Zähnen einbaubar ist, weil die Kettenstrebe im Weg ist. Also: Kurbel neu, Tretlager neu, schiefe Kettenlinie in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Plattenwegcross (26. Februar 2014)

Also ich war mir sicher, dass Freilaufritzel für normale (wieder dieses Wort!) Schraubnaben bei 16 Schluss machen. Dass nur diese für BMX-Naben mit kleinerem Gewinde auch mit weniger Zähnen angeboten werden.

[eidt] Ich hab jetzt auf die schnelle beim SSP-Shop ein Dicta Ritzel gefunden mit 14 Zähnen, das sich allerdings nur auf der fixed-Seite von free/fixed Naben montieren lässt. Das war mir auch nicht bewusst, dass die unterschiedlich große Gewinde haben.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Schaut so aus, dass das CNOC mit 14er Ritzel dann ein M30 Gewinde an der Nabe haben muss. Dafür gäbe es dann (für mich jetzt überraschend) sogar 13er Ritzel! Werde ich also bei Gelegenheit mal das HR zerlegen und ggfs. ein 13er bestellen, immerhin etwas und ich spare mir den Kurbelwechsel (und meiner Tochter die Schmach, zu langsam zu sein...).

Jetzt wär interessant, ob das Frog dann wohl auch M30 hat. Wohl eher nein. Dann hast Du Recht! Es gehen nur Ritzel bis 16 runter. Danke für den Hinweis, wieder was gelernt. Ein Schraubritzel/kranz habe ich wohl seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr montiert... Nabenschaltungen nutzen ja gesteckte... 

Wobei ich das 16er wie gesagt aufgrund des deutlich größeren Kettenblatts nicht als Einschränkung sehe, jedoch als Erstausstattung ein größeres bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Tobias1009 (26. Februar 2014)

Gibt es Erkennungsmerkmale, das M30 Gewinde vom normalen zu unterscheiden?


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Würde im konkreten Fall den Hersteller anfragen. Ansonsten wohl demontieren?! Ob man es schon an den Kerben für den Abzieher erkennen kann, keine Ahnung, möglicherweise differiert hier der Durchmesser schon signifikant, sodass man einfach Maß nehmen könnte.


----------



## LenaLi (26. Februar 2014)

,


----------



## Tobias1009 (26. Februar 2014)

I recommend chainrunner.

http://chainrunner.de/

Kokua has this solution as standard.


----------



## ExportFrog (26. Februar 2014)

Hi, LenaLi, thank you for your enquiry. Let me ask our Product Development team about the chain guard and get back to you. With regards to Netherlands and Belgium, we are in negotiations with potential Agent for both countries. Any suggestions as to the best bike stores for us to contact in those countries? Also, just to let you know that Frog Bikes will be exhibited at Fietsvak bike show in Amsterdam 01-04th March. If you wanted to see our Tadpole, Frog 43, Frog 48 and Frog 52 (all colours exhibited), please visit Buycycle booth. Thanks! 

quote="LenaLi, post: 11775137, member: 282654"]Dear ExportFrog (and other experts of course),

I know that in this forum no one likes a fully enclosed chainguard, but I do 
FrogBikes wrote: The chain cover, is a perfect sales opportunity for the store.  Which one would you recommend on a frog 48?
And are there  already Frog-dealers in Belgium or the Netherlands?[/quote]


----------



## Tobias1009 (26. Februar 2014)

@ExportFrog:

Could you be so kind and give us more details about the thread of the rear hub? 30mm or standard inch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prestige09 (27. Februar 2014)

Es hat geklappt: Es gibt einen neuen Frog-Bike-Händler in Deutschland, genauer Berlin, genauer Steglitz verkehrsgünstig in direkter Nähe zur Schlossstraße bei mir umme Ecke. Kuckst du hier: http://www.frogbikes.com/how-to-buy-a-frog-bike.aspx
Anders als der Name vermuten lässt, gibt es dort keine schlechten Räder ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (27. Februar 2014)

Prima


----------



## matsch (7. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum FrogBike. Meine Kleine ist jetzt 98cm und hat eine Beinlänge von 42cm. Wäre da das Frog 43 bis beste Wahl? Die nächste Größe mit den 16" Rädern ist sicher noch zu groß?

Danke


----------



## Prestige09 (7. März 2014)

Mein Sohn hat die gleichen Maße wie deine Tochter. Ich werde am Dienstag zum Händler gehen und das 43 und das 48 probefahren lassen (er kann seit ein paar Tagen Fahrradfahren :stolz: ). Ich werde dann berichten, für welches ich mich entschieden habe. Nach meinem Kontakt mit Hersteller und Händler ergab sich folgendes: Frog Bikes würde das 43er empfehlen und Torsten von Kugelblitz.de empfiehlt das 48er bei der BIL deiner Tochter. Daher wollte ich mir vor dem Kauf ein Bild vor Ort machen und konnte einen Händler hier in Berlin überzeugen, sich als Frog Bike Händler zu registrieren. Er hat unter anderem diese beiden bikes in der Wunschfarbe meines Sohnes ( spotty ) bestellt.


----------



## matsch (8. März 2014)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort und da bin ich ja gespannt welches besser passt. 
Der Händler hat mir auch schon berichtet, das er die zwei Räder da hat. Jedoch ist mir das Hinfahren zu weit um es selber testen zu können.


----------



## ExportFrog (8. März 2014)

matsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zum FrogBike. Meine Kleine ist jetzt 98cm und hat eine Beinlänge von 42cm. Wäre da das Frog 43 bis beste Wahl? Die nächste Größe mit den 16" Rädern ist sicher noch zu groß?
> 
> Danke



Hi Slush, we would recommend Frog 43 for your daughter. In our opinion, small children are more comfortable riding a smaller machine. However, for more confident riders (especially the ones that learned to balance on a balance bike), it is possible to be able to ride a bigger model, provided they can still touch the floor with their feet and stop comfortably (that's Kugelblit'z point of view. Kugelblitz is one of our partner stores in Germany). Our model is to sell via good quality bike stores, who can measure the rider correctly and offer the opportunity to test ride before buying. Where are you based? Are there any local bike stores that you would recommend for us to contact? We have new dealers now in Berlin and Bunde. Our list of dealers is being regularly updated: http://www.frogbikes.com/how-to-buy-a-frog-bike.aspx. Thank you! We hope you find the right Frog for your daughter!


----------



## currygott (11. März 2014)

Hallo FrogBikes,

wo auch immer "Bunde" ist, es wäre super wenn ihr einen Händler im RheinMain-Gebiet auftun könntet. Irgendwo 80km um Frankfurt herum, Darmstadt, Aschaffenburg, Mainz, Wiesbaden, Gießen, Gelnhausen, Marburg...? Bitte, bitte.


----------



## ExportFrog (11. März 2014)

currygott schrieb:


> Hallo FrogBikes,
> 
> wo auch immer "Bunde" ist, es wäre super wenn ihr einen Händler im RheinMain-Gebiet auftun könntet. Irgendwo 80km um Frankfurt herum, Darmstadt, Aschaffenburg, Mainz, Wiesbaden, Gießen, Gelnhausen, Marburg...? Bitte, bitte.


Hello, Currygott, we would love to find a dealer in that area - do you have any good quality bike stores that you can recoomend for us to contact? Many thanks!


----------



## bwholo75 (11. März 2014)

currygott schrieb:


> Hallo FrogBikes,
> 
> wo auch immer "Bunde" ist, es wäre super wenn ihr einen Händler im RheinMain-Gebiet auftun könntet. Irgendwo 80km um Frankfurt herum, Darmstadt, Aschaffenburg, Mainz, Wiesbaden, Gießen, Gelnhausen, Marburg...? Bitte, bitte.



Bünde ist ein Stück neben Osnabrück! Tragischerweise selbst für mich als Ruhrgebietler einfach zu weit! Da kann man besser direkt in UK bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2014)

ExportFrog schrieb:


> Hello, Currygott, we would love to find a dealer in that area - do you have any good quality bike stores that you can recoomend for us to contact? Many thanks!


Mainz/Wiesbaden: www.radsport-smit.de verkauft hochwertige Fahrräder, auch im Kinderradbereich. Dazu betreiben sie einen Webshop, sodass auch über den Versandweg Räder verkauft werden können. Wir haben dort vor Ort Räder gekauft und waren zufrieden.


----------



## Jobike (11. März 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt einen Händler in Wien gefunden habe, über welchen ich das Frog48 bestellen kann, hätte ich ein Frage bzgl. der Reifen.
Hat ein 1.9er Reifen genug Platz im Rahmen? Ich möchte mir zu den Tuningteilen gleich noch einen Satz Black Jack 1.9 mitbestellen.

Danke.


----------



## ExportFrog (11. März 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt einen Händler in Wien gefunden habe, über welchen ich das Frog48 bestellen kann, hätte ich ein Frage bzgl. der Reifen.
> Hat ein 1.9er Reifen genug Platz im Rahmen? Ich möchte mir zu den Tuningteilen gleich noch einen Satz Black Jack 1.9 mitbestellen.
> 
> Danke.


Hi Jobike, I don't believe we have dealers in Vienna just yet - may I ask which store you are talking to? perhaps they haven't applied for the trade account just yet? Thank you!


----------



## Jobike (11. März 2014)

I informed you in a mail about the dealer in the vienna. It was 2 weeks ago.
Yesterday i was in the shop and he told me that i can order the bike if i like. But i can not tell you if he was in contact with you or how he will order the bike. The price he mentioned was ok for me.

Can you tell me if i can use a 16x1.9 tire in the Frog48?


----------



## ExportFrog (11. März 2014)

[Quote = "Jobike, post: 11808558, member: 19039"] I informed you in a mail about the dealer in the vienna. It was 2 weeks ago.
Yesterday i was in the shop and he told me that i can order the bike if i like. But i can not tell you if he what in contact with you or how he wants to order the bike. The price was ok hey Mentioned for me.

Can you tell me if i can use a 16x1.9 tire in the Frog48? [/ Quote]
Hi Jobike, I think I know which store you mean. But I don't think they have applied for an account with us yet. I will find out about the tire fo r you (I deal with commercial side, and forward the technical questions to the Product Development team).


----------



## ExportFrog (11. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Mainz/Wiesbaden: www.radsport-smit.de verkauft hochwertige Fahrräder, auch im Kinderradbereich. Dazu betreiben sie einen Webshop, sodass auch über den Versandweg Räder verkauft werden können. Wir haben dort vor Ort Räder gekauft und waren zufrieden.


Thank you, currygott, we have already sent the information to radsport smit. They should have the details on the product as well as how to apply for a trade account. It is very straightforward, and we can authorise the account quickly. Might be a good idea to give them a call. Thank you!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExportFrog (11. März 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> I informed you in a mail about the dealer in the vienna. It was 2 weeks ago.
> Yesterday i was in the shop and he told me that i can order the bike if i like. But i can not tell you if he was in contact with you or how he will order the bike. The price he mentioned was ok for me.
> 
> Can you tell me if i can use a 16x1.9 tire in the Frog48?


Hi there, just heard back from the product team, and yes, you can use a 16X1.9 tyre on the Frog 48, there is lots of room. Hope it helps?


----------



## Jobike (11. März 2014)

Thank you for the information about the tires.

Maybe you can also inform us about the question postest a few days ago.


Tobias1009 schrieb:


> @ExportFrog:
> Could you be so kind and give us more details about the thread of the rear hub? 30mm or standard inch?


----------



## ExportFrog (11. März 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Thank you for the information about the tires.
> 
> Maybe you can also inform us about the question postest a few days ago.


Hi Tobias, sorry, I haven't heard back about that one, I will chase for you. Bear with us!


----------



## Prestige09 (11. März 2014)

Ich war heute mit meinem Sohn beim Händler. Mein Kleiner konnte das Frog 43 und das Frog 48 probesitzen/-fahren. Die Unterschiede in der Überstandshöhe und der minimalen Sattelhöhe sind marginal. Auf beiden konnte mein Sohn (BIL 42cm) den Boden mit den Fußspitzen berühren. Wir haben uns trotzdem für das 43er entschieden. Er saß einfach besser darauf, kompakter und nicht so ausgestreckt. Außerdem war die Kurbellänge am 48er für meinen Geschmack etwas zu groß für ihn. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass ein Kind mit längerem Oberkörper bei gleicher Beininnenlänge auf dem 48er auch gut sitzt.
Das Rad sieht wirklich super aus. Auf unserer Runde durch den Stadtpark gab es einige gedrehte Köpfe von Kindern und Eltern. Die Pedallager sind auch an unserem Exemplar (noch) etwas schwergängig. War aber bei meinem Pedalen am Anfang auch so. Die Komponenten sind dem Preis entsprechend wertig. Ich habe mal angefangen, zu berechnen, wo man noch einfach Gewicht sparen kann mit den hier oft empfohlenen Komponenten. Ich bin auf -320g für ca. 130€ gekommen. Das ist es mir nicht wert. Leider war die Kette etwas lang, sodass der Kettenspanner leicht über das Maximum hinausgedreht war. Der Händler meinte dazu: geht schon. Ich habe die Kette trotzdem gerade gekürzt und Bremsen neu eingestellt. Nun sieht es gut aus. Ach ja die Bremswirkung ist für ein Kinderfahrrad sehr gut.


----------



## Jobike (11. März 2014)

Hast auch schon Fotos gemacht, welche uns zeigen kannst?
Gab ja noch fast keine Bilder von den Bikes in der Realität.


----------



## Prestige09 (11. März 2014)

Hatte vorhin im Park keine Kamera dabei. Hier in der Wohnung ist die Beleuchtung nicht gut. Werde spätestens am Wochenende Fotos bei Tageslicht machen. Interessieren dich irgendwelche Details besonders?


----------



## Prestige09 (11. März 2014)

Hab jetzt doch eins mit der Spiegelreflex gemacht. Auf den Fotos auf der Homepage sieht man die Bremszugverlegung für rechts/vorn und links/hinten. Hier hat es der Händler auf das bei uns übliche rechts/hinten links/vorn umgebaut. Ich fahre meine Bremsen allerdings auch wie die Engländer. Nur bei einem solch kleinen Rahmen kann man die Züge nicht ordentlich verlegen.


----------



## trolliver (11. März 2014)

Danke für das Foto. Ich fahre selbst auch links / vorne und rechts / hinten, daher tun das alle in meiner Familie bislang ebenso ... 

Auf dem Foto bemerke ich zum ersten Mal (glaube ich), daß das Tretlager sogar sehr hoch liegt. Das würde mich abschrecken. Ansonsten finde ich das Rad sehr schick.

130 Euro in ein fertiges Rad sind aber kein Pappenstiel, wenn da nur 320g bei rum kommen. Meist ist durch Tretlager, Reifen, Vorbau und Stütze, eventuell Sattel und Lenker mehr drin. Bei so wenig Ergebnis wäre es mir das auch nicht wert, bzw. spricht es für die verbauten Komponenten.

Oliver


----------



## Prestige09 (11. März 2014)

Die 130€ kommen allein durch Innenlager, Pedale, Sattel und Sattelstütze zusammen. Mir ist es das erstmal nicht wert. Das meinte ich auch in obigen Post zu schreiben aber die Autokorrektur hat aus dem *nich* ein *noch* gemacht. Ist jetzt editiert. Die Komponenten sind schon ganz sinnvoll ausgewählt vom Leistung/Preis-Verhältnis.
Das Tretlager liegt tatsächlich recht hoch, daher wollte ich es auch live sehen bevor ich es kaufe. Aber die Geometrie passt meiner Meinung nach. Vielleicht kann ich am WE ein Aktionbild machen, wo man meinen Kleinen pedalieren sieht.


----------



## Jobike (12. März 2014)

Prestige09 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt doch eins mit der Spiegelreflex gemacht. Auf den Fotos auf der Homepage sieht man die Bremszugverlegung für rechts/vorn und links/hinten. Hier hat es der Händler auf das bei uns übliche rechts/hinten links/vorn umgebaut. Ich fahre meine Bremsen allerdings auch wie die Engländer. Nur bei einem solch kleinen Rahmen kann man die Züge nicht ordentlich verlegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 278533



Also ich muss sagen, dass ich jetzt doch erschrocken bin und auch etwas enttäuscht!
Bisher war ich immer der Meinung bei dem Rad würde Alles passen, aber wenn ich das Trettlager sehe, bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.
Ich hatte mich eiegntlich diese Woche für das Frog entschieden. Bin mir jetzt aber absolut nicht mehr sicher.

Ok, ich sehe gerade das ist ein Frog43. Da sieht es auf der HP auch ähnlich aus. Beim Frog48 sieht das Trettlager ja deutlich besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (12. März 2014)

So (bzgl. der Tretlagerhöhe) passen ja auch die Aussagen von Prestige zusammen, nachdem der Nachwuchs in etwa gleich auf auf das 43 un 48 paßte, von der Beinlänge her. Das hatte mich da schon stutzig gemacht. Ab 48 scheint das wieder okay zu sein. Mit dem hohen Tretlager machen sich die Hersteller viele Vorteile der kleinen Räder wieder zunichte, verstehe ich nicht. Das fällt doch schon beim Zeichnen auf!

Dennoch: wenn es für Prestig paßt, ist es sicher ein tolles Rad, eins der interessantesten auf dem Markt derzeit. Und wenn bei über 300 Euro für die genannten vier Komponenten nur läppische 320g zu sparen sind, spricht das wirklich sehr für die Komponenten. Da würde ich höchstens auf ein 5-Euro-Schnäppchen warten, soll es ja noch geben.

Oliver


----------



## Prestige09 (12. März 2014)

Vielleicht bringt folgendes Zitat aus der DIN EN 14765 Kinderfahrräder – Sicherheitstechnische Anforderungen und Prüfverfahren Licht in das Tretlagerhöhendunkel:
"Es muss möglich sein, ein unbelastetes Fahrrad ohne montierte Stützräder in einem Winkel von 23° aus der
Senkrechten seitlich zu neigen, ohne dass irgendein Teil des Pedals, Trittfläche parallel zum Boden (und nach
oben zeigend, wenn es nur eine Trittfläche gibt), den Boden berührt. Dabei muss das Pedal an den niedrigs-
ten Punkt gebracht werden."
Ich werde heute abend mal nachmessen. Man könnte also das Tretlager absenken, wenn man ein schmaleres Innenlager verwendet wie bereits von Tobias1009 vorgeschlagen. Ich denke, da wurden Kompromisse zugunsten einer Teilekommunalität eingegangen, die den (im Vergleich zu Kania) günstigen Preis ermöglicht.
Gerade wegen des hohen Tretlagers wollte ich eigentlich auch ein Frog48 kaufen aber meinem Sohn passte es einfach nicht so gut wie das Frog43. Er kommt mit diesem jetzt sehr gut zurecht, auch wenn er nur mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden kommt. Aber bei dem Preis (immerhin 120€ unter Kania Sixteen) kann man sich auch noch eine Zwischengröße leisten  .


----------



## Jobike (12. März 2014)

Die Räder haben ja alle 1'' Gabeln, oder? Aber der oft erwähnten Vorbau (KCNC Fly Ride) ist ja 1 1/8''. Braucht man da noch eine Reduzierhülse, oder kann man den direkt verbauen?


----------



## Y_G (12. März 2014)

mit Hülse sonst klappt das nicht...


----------



## trifi70 (12. März 2014)

Dafür gibt es Reduzierhülsen, habe ich mehrfach im Keller liegen, da die bei manchen Anbietern direkt zu jedem Vorbau mitgeliefert werden.

Zum Tretlager. Das bemängel ich schon seit Jahren, dass an Kinderrädern ganz überwiegend die Standardeinbaumaße (und -teile) von Erwachsenenfahrrädern genutzt werden. Dies verhindert eine kindgerechte Ergonomie (in dem Falle Q-Faktor) und verschenkt überdies Gewichtssparpotentiale. Grund sind ganz klar rein finanzielle (und natürlich logistische) Erwägungen.

Die DIN is ja schön und gut. Aber: bau ich einen dünneren oder dickeren Reifen oder eine Kurbel anderer Länge oder ein schmaleres/breiteres Tretlager oder andere Pedale ein, kann die Norm schon nicht mehr erfüllt sein bzw. ich könnte das Tretlager guten Gewissens absenken. Um als Hersteller auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, muss dieser also eine gewisse Reserve einbauen.

Bei Frog 43 scheint mir diese Reserve recht großzügig ausgefallen zu sein...

trolliver: 130 Eur, also deutlich unter 1 Eur pro Gramm. Kann man machen, im Falle Cube 160 ist das doch der übliche Weg, oder?!


----------



## Prestige09 (12. März 2014)

Natürlich kann man an seinem Bike ändern was man will. Als Privatperson ist man ja nicht an die DIN gebunden. Nur der Hersteller muss für die Musterzulassung die Einhaltung der DIN nachweisen.


----------



## Prestige09 (12. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen: Das Frog43 hat eine Tretlagerüberhöhung von 41mm. Bei der aktuellen Konfiguration kann das Bike 26,7° geneigt werden. Für 23° wäre nur eine Überhöhung von 28mm notwendig gewesen. Der Außendurchmesser der Reifen ist zudem eher 13" als 14". Bei echten 14"-Reifen hätte das Tretlager nur noch 14mm Überhöhung haben müssen. Ein kürzeres Innenlager hätte nochmal etwa 2-3mm gebracht. Das Woom 2 und CNOC 14 schaffen es auf eine (sichtbare) Tretlagerüberhöhung zu verzichten, weil die Kurbellänge nur 89mm beträgt. Warum die Überhöhung aber beim Frog 43 doch größer als notwendig ausfällt verstehe ich nicht ganz. Vielleicht waren die Testfahrer wahre Kurvenräuber. Bei einer sehr kleinen Laufradgröße kommt man also kaum umhin das Tretlager etwas höher zu setzen. Bei 16"-Bikes ist das dann kein Problem mehr .


----------



## LenaLi (13. März 2014)

Das tretlager sieht gut aus, nicht?


----------



## Ghosters (13. März 2014)

Hallo Prestige,

hast du die Sattelstütze und den Sattel schon getauscht oder hast du es so gekauft,
weil auf der HP von Frogbikes sieht das anders aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prestige09 (13. März 2014)

Nein, ich habe nichts getauscht. Das es auf der HP anders aussieht, ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen. Die tatsächlich verbaute Stütze sieht wertiger aus.


----------



## trolliver (13. März 2014)

LenaLi schrieb:


> Unsere schwedischen Kollegen haben schöne "Frog 48"Bilder auf ihrer Forum-Seite!
> http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/2113443/2367313/page=6
> Das tretlager sieht gut aus, nicht?



Schwedisch verstehe ich nicht und kann es im Gegensatz zum Holländischen noch nicht einmal lesend annähernd kapieren, aber die Bilder sind gut, besser als alles andere von Frog bislang. Offenbar hat der Besitzer auch mit Islabikes geliebäugelt, jedenfalls kommt das Wort im Text vor.

Tretlager? Meinst du die Höhe? Oder die Kurbelgarnitur? Die Höhe finde ich in Ordnung, die Kurbel so weit optisch beurteilbar auch, fehlt halt das Gewicht, doch das Frog ist ja kein Panzer, wird schon passen. Kettenblatt offenbar nicht tauschbar, doch was soll's, das Ritzel ist es.

Bis auf die Schutzbleche hätte ich nichts auszusetzen. Die sind zu kurz und schützen nur den Rahmen, jedenfalls teilweise.


----------



## Prestige09 (13. März 2014)

Ich habe die Seite von Google übersetzen lassen, aber ich verstehe genausowenig wie auf schwedisch.


----------



## millenniumstar (13. März 2014)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne ganz andere Frage, da ich momentan für mich selbst auf der Suche nach einem leichten kompakten Fahrrad bin. 
Ist es total abwegig das größte Frogbike (Frog 73) auch als Erwachsener zu fahren? Bin 164cm groß, Schrittbeinlänge 76cm, Gewicht 58kg.
Ich brauch keinen großen Schnickschnack und muss auch auf den Preis achten. 10kg Gewicht klingt in meinen Ohren super, finde ich hier vor Ort nirgends. Könnte nur sein dass ein 26" nicht so gut rollt, wie ein 28 oder 29 und man im Endeffekt jedoch mehr treten muss? Oder ist das gesamte Rad/Rahmen etc. einfach doch nicht auf Frauen zugeschnitten? Hm


----------



## Prestige09 (13. März 2014)

Ich fahre selber ein 26er Reiserad täglich zur Arbeit. Und bei den vielen Ampeln ist das geringere Trägheitsmoment in meinen Augen ein Vorteil. Man ist immer als erster über die Kreuzung  Vielleicht kann ExportFrog etwas zur maximal zulässigen Fahrermasse für das Frog 73 sagen.


----------



## Prestige09 (13. März 2014)

Hab gerade mal nachgerechnet:
Bei CNOC 14 und Frog 43 sind die Pedalkräfte in etwa gleich (bei kleinen Steigungswinkeln z.B. 10%, 5,7°), wobei das Frog eine um 350mm größere Entfaltung hat. Je größer die Steigung, desto mehr wirkt sich der Gewichtsvorteil des CNOC 14 aus. Bei 10% bringt das 1kg aber nur 3N Erleichterung.

Frog 43:   Übersetzung 2,13 ; Kurbellänge 106mm ; Entfaltung 2190mm
CNOC 14: Übersetzung 1,79 ; Kurbellänge  89mm ; Entfaltung 1840mm
Das Verhältnis ist bei diesen Daten jeweils 1,19. Somit führt die in einem früheren Post bemängelte lange Übersetzung des Frog nicht zu größeren Pedalkräften, nur zu einer größeren Entfaltung und damit mehr Speed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (13. März 2014)

Oh, wohl auch ein Grund für das etwas hohe Tretlager... Wenn die Kurbel diese Länge hat, ist sie eigentlich zu lang. Das sind 4mm mehr als an unserem CNOC 16 und 17mm mehr als das CNOC 14 hat! Im Kreis sind das dann 34mm Differenz mehr zw. oberer/unterer Totpunkt. Knie dann kurz vorm Kinn? Da mit Pedalkräften zu argumentieren führt IMHO in die Irre. 10% Steigung sind für ein Kind auf dieser Radgröße ein Grund zum Schieben (kurze Rampen, die mit Schwung angefahren werden, jetzt mal außen vor gelassen). Und den theoretisch höheren Maxspeed erreicht der Knirps auch nicht, da er eine längere Kurbel auch nicht so schnell rumdreht wie eine kurze.

milleniumstar: bei Deiner Körpergröße ganz klar 26" und nix größeres. Ich könnte mit 1,84 zwar ein 29er fahren, tue es dennoch nicht. Die Vorteile wiegen (für mich) die unübersehbaren Nachteile in meinen Augen nicht auf. Dein Gewicht darf bei dieser Radgröße kein Problem darstellen, würde Frog trotzdem mal diesbezüglich anfragen.


----------



## millenniumstar (14. März 2014)

dann wäre ja das frog tatsächlich was für mich. im Laden vor Ort habe ich nur 28 oder 29 angeboten bekommen. fühle mich da nicht soo sicher (hab momentan ein 28er), weil ich da ziemlich Mühe hab - bei optimaler Sattelstellung zum Pedalieren - beim Anhalten überhaupt den Boden zu berühren und eben gerade in der Stadt mit viel stop and go ist das nachteilig in meinen Augen (da ich ja immer absteigen muss wenn ich anhalte). 26 wären am Auslaufen für Damen sagte man mir. 

Wäre dann wirklich interessant bis zu welchem Gewicht das Frog 73 geeignet ist. (wobei ja Jugendliche teils mehr auf die Waage bringen als ich und größer sind und für diese ist ja das Rad konzipiert nehm ich an)


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2014)

millenniumstar schrieb:


> 26 wären am Auslaufen für Damen sagte man mir.


Die Industrie möchte es gerne auslaufen lassen (und versucht dafür 27,5 bzw. 650B zu etablieren). Aber keine Panik, es wird noch lange Zeit passende Ersatzteile geben ("kritisch" sind sowieso nur: Reifen, Felgen, ev. Gabel) und ich sehe keinen Zwang, auf das neue Maß umzusteigen, selbst bei notwendigem Neukauf nicht. Zudem arbeiten Kinderradhersteller daran, das 26" Segment sogar wieder mit hochwertigen Bikes zu beleben. 24" ist nämlich nicht sonderlich verbreitet und der Sprung von 20 auf 27,5 viel zu groß... Du kannst Dir das geplante "Auslaufen" zu Nutze machen und einen besseren Preis raushandeln (im Laden, nicht bei Frog). 



> wobei ja Jugendliche teils mehr auf die Waage bringen als ich und größer sind und für diese ist ja das Rad konzipiert nehm ich an)


Deswegen meinte ich: Dein Gewicht darf kein Problem darstellen. Da Rad sollte mindestens für 75kg konstruiert sein, vermutlich hat es sogar die Belastungsfähigkeit eines normalen Erwachsenenrades.


----------



## trolliver (14. März 2014)

Ich sehe im Gewicht auch überhaupt kein Problem. Ich würde eher auf die Größe achten. Beinlänge ist das eine, die Rahmenlänge das andere. Es hätte keinen Sinn, wenn du zu gestreckt oder zu gedrängt auf dem Rad sitzt. Das kann man zwar mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze sowie der Vorbaulänge etwas anpassen, doch vor allem letzteres wirkt sich auch auf's Fahrverhalten aus.

Kannst du das Rad probefahren? Dabei würde das jeder Radhändler erkennen... hoffe ich, weiß man leider nie, wer wo im Laden steht.

Oliver


----------



## millenniumstar (14. März 2014)

Probefahren könnte ich leider nicht. Das ist das einzige was mich wirklich stört, außer ich finde nen Händler vor Ort der die Frogbikes interessant findet und sie in sein Sortiment aufnimmt. 
Ich fahre (eher nicht) momentan ein 28er was mir nach meinen Messungen (hab mich am Wochenende mal über die richtigen Maße entsprechend Körperbau informiert und ausgerechnet) zu groß ist und ich sitze eben zu gestreckt und verspanne wohl deswegen so schnell im Nacken und das macht auf Dauer eben überhaupt keinen Spaß. So vermute ich dass mir das Frog auch eher entgegen käme, aber vielleicht kann man ja mal genaue Maße des Rahmens von Frogbike kriegen?


----------



## trolliver (14. März 2014)

Die Werte steheh ja auf der Frog-Seite: horizontale Rahmenlänge ist 557mm, das ist eine moderate Länge für eher kleine bis mittelgroße Erwachsene, könnte also gut passen. Wenn du dich schlau gemacht hast, kannst du es ja ausrechnen und vergleichen. Eine Freundin von mir ist 158cm groß und fährt einen 14,5"-Rahmen von Cannondale, der hier ist 16". Ich finde, rein von den Daten klingt das alles vielversprechend.

Die Kurbeln sind 152mm lang, das ist vermutlich besser als die an Erwachsenenrädern standardmäßig verbauten 170mm. Der Vorbau ist eher kurz, da ließe sich bei Bedarf noch ein längerer montieren, ohne daß das Fahrverhalten dadurch zu hektisch würde. Zudem sind vier Spacer am Gabelschaft, das bringt den Vorbau für eine entspanntere Sitzhaltung schön hoch.

Die Ausstattung ist einfach, aber gut, zudem gefällt mir persönlich der eher filigrane Rahmen.


----------



## Prestige09 (14. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Oh, wohl auch ein Grund für das etwas hohe Tretlager... Wenn die Kurbel diese Länge hat, ist sie eigentlich zu lang. Das sind 4mm mehr als an unserem CNOC 16 und 17mm mehr als das CNOC 14 hat! Im Kreis sind das dann 34mm Differenz mehr zw. oberer/unterer Totpunkt. Knie dann kurz vorm Kinn?


Es ist richtig, dass der Kniewinkel beim Frog spitzer ausfällt. Ob das ein Problem darstellt, hängt aber von der individuellen Anatomie ab, z.B. dem Verhältnis von Oberschenkel- zu Unterschenkellänge. Bei meinem Sohn etwa kommt der Oberschenkel nicht über die Horizontale.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Da mit Pedalkräften zu argumentieren führt IMHO in die Irre. 10% Steigung sind für ein Kind auf dieser Radgröße ein Grund zum Schieben (kurze Rampen, die mit Schwung angefahren werden, jetzt mal außen vor gelassen).


Der von mir beschriebene Sachverhalt gilt auch für geringere Steigungen und sogar in der Ebene. Dann spielt allerdings nur noch der Rollwiderstand eine Rolle, denn die Komponente der Gewichtskraft parallel zur Ebene, die der Vortriebskraft entgegenwirkt, ist dann Null. Der Gewichtsvorteil des CNOC wird dann marginal.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Und den theoretisch höheren Maxspeed erreicht der Knirps auch nicht, da er eine längere Kurbel auch nicht so schnell rumdreht wie eine kurze.


Bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit der Fahrräder oder gleichem Drehimpuls der Kurbeln hat die längere Kurbel tatsächlich eine geringere Winkelgeschwindigkeit. Beim CNOC ist die Geschwindigkeit des Fahrrades bei gleicher Trittfrequenz geringer. Da jeder eine ihm angenehme Trittfrequenz hat, die nicht von der Kurbellänge abhängt, ist man auf der Frog-Konfiguration schneller. Vergleicht man dagegen zwei Kinder mit unterschiedlicher Trittfrequenz im Verhältnis 1,19 und setzt das Kind mit der höheren Frequenz auf das CNOC, dann ist die Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit der beiden gleich.

@trifi70: Weißt du warum die Industrie die 26er Räder auslaufen lassen will. Als ich mich vor Jahren nach einem Reiserad umgesehen habe, gab es von vielen Herstellern 26er für diesen Zweck. Und ist das nicht auch (noch) der MTB-Standard? Oder meinst du 26er-Citiyräder?

@milleniumstar: Vielleicht hilft dir folgendes Dokument bei der Auswahl: http://www.junik-hpv.de/assets/download/Ergonomie_Script_2006.pdf


----------



## trolliver (14. März 2014)

Der Trend zu 29ern gilt für MTBs. Als ich vor über 20 Jahren vom klassischen 28er Reiserad kommend die MTBs für diesen Zweck entdeckte, liefen in den Fachzeitschriften wilde Diskussionen, in meinen Augen pseudowissenschaftlich, mit Versuchsaufbauten, die mehrheitlich die Vorzüge derr 26er für MTBs "bewiesen". Daß die Hersteller nun seit ein paar Jahren die 29er (28er mit dicken Schlappen) propagieren, ist aus meiner Sicht reine Marketingpampe, um den Bikeverkauf wieder anzukurbeln. Ich hoffe auch, noch lange 26er Felgen und Reifen zu bekommen.

Oliver


----------



## millenniumstar (14. März 2014)

danke allen erstmal für die guten Tipps! Arbeite mich jetzt durch das Ergonomie-Dokument  sehr interessant, v.a. da ich das Radfahren auch etwas zur Stärkung der Rückenmuskulatur/Nacken betreiben möchte, ohne zu verspannen!

Reicht eine 7fach Schaltung weitestgehend aus oder werde ich höheren Schaltungskomfort vermissen? Das gleiche gilt für Federgabel (Einsatzort Stadt, seltener Waldwege...) .. ich merke schon, Probefahren wäre schon besser, zumal ich in den Läden immer nur größere Räder mit Federgabel und umfangreicher Schaltung natürlich probiert habe (dafür allerdings 3-4kg schwerer)

Hat das Frog Schnellspanner (für die Räder)?


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2014)

Prestige09 schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit der Fahrräder oder gleichem Drehimpuls der Kurbeln hat die längere Kurbel tatsächlich eine geringere Winkelgeschwindigkeit. Beim CNOC ist die Geschwindigkeit des Fahrrades bei gleicher Trittfrequenz geringer. *Da jeder eine ihm angenehme Trittfrequenz hat, die nicht von der Kurbellänge abhängt*, ist man auf der Frog-Konfiguration schneller.


Lass mal in einem Gedankenexperiment die Kurbel deutlich länger werden. Du kannst die Dir (normalerweise) angenehme TF dann nicht mehr halten. Es gibt zur optimalen Kurbellänge sogar wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen (wenn auch nicht sehr zahlreich). Mit zunehmender Länge der Kurbel sinkt die optimale TF und damit ändert sich auch das Wechselspiel der muskulären Be-/Entlastung. Selbst Einflüsse auf den Puls sind möglich, bei gleicher Leistung! Es haben sich Leute die Mühe gemacht, bei ausgewählten Spitzensportlern die Kurbellänge in Abhängigkeit von der Körpergröße zur erreichten Leistung (im Sinne von Top-Platzierungen: EZF, Bahn, TdF, h-Rekord etc.) zu korrelieren. Die Ergebnisse waren mir allerdings nicht eindeutig genug, um selbst auf längere (185er) Kurbeln umzusteigen. Vor allem weiß ich eins: ich komme nicht mit verschieden langen Kurbeln im Wechsel zurecht, müsste also alle Räder (und das sind einige) umrüsten, das geht bei Überlänge wie 185 richtig ins Geld. Es sind aber Leistungssteigerungen von mehreren % möglich, wenn die Kurbellänge auf die persönliche Anatomie optimiert wird.

Fürs Kinderrad sind solche Erwägungen natürlich hinfällig. Ich würde so vorgehen, dass die Kurbellänge zu den Hebelverhältnissen (also der Anatomie) des Kindes passt. Wenn das bei Deinem gut aussieht, ist alles in Ordnung. Davon ausgehend beobachtet man dann das Fahrverhalten (Anfahren, Ebene, Berg) und kann die Übersetzung noch optimieren. Auf Topspeed würde ich erst achten, wenn eine Schaltung (in der Regel ab 20") vorhanden ist. Es ist frustrierend, aufgrund zu langer Übersetzung schon an geringer Steigung schieben zu müssen.

Ich wollte die Entfaltung am Frog nicht konkret kritisieren. Die optimale Entfaltung hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab. Lernt das Kind erst oder fährt es schon prima, wieviel Kraft kann es schon auf die Pedale bringen und wie ist das Terrain. Mir fiel halt auf (auch aus Beobachtung bei unserer), dass das CNOC kurz übersetzt ist, das Frog scheint dagegen auffällig lang ausgelegt zu sein. Solange das anpassbar ist (leider nicht ganz einfach wegen Ritzelwechsel und ev. Anpassung der Kettenlänge), ist es ja kein wirkliches Problem.

Zum 26/27,5/29" "Problem": es geht in der Tat um MTBs. Ich sehs als Marketing-Aktion, auf die leider nahezu alle Hersteller angesprungen sind. Da wird grad viel Geld verdient, die Topathleten sind umgestiegen und die Lemminge... äh sorry, also die Masse hätte gerne auch so Riesenräder... Über die Vor- und Nachteile größerer Radumfänge kann man sich ausreichend informieren, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich halte es für verfehlt, 26" komplett totreden zu wollen. Erstmal hat das Maß noch Berechtigung, und sei es nur für Jugendliche und kleingewachsenere Damen, zudem fahren in der Größe noch Millionen Räder rum, die kann man nicht einfach entsorgen, wenn bestimmte Teile wegen Verschleiß getauscht werden müssen. Der Vorteil von 27,5 demgegenüber ist marginal, das Zwischenmaß absolut überflüssig in meinen Augen. Bisher hatte ich noch das Gegenargument, dass es meine Lieblingsreifen nicht in 29" gibt (Reifenformen herzustellen ist eine teure Angelgenheit und man muss viele 1000 Reifen mit einer Form vulkanisieren bis sie sich amortisiert hat), inzwischen ist das hinfällig und ich fürchte fast, ich muss den richtigen Moment abpassen, wenn es "meine" Reifen nicht mehr in 26" geben wird und ich mir noch welche auf Lager legen muss... Eine 26" Federgabel mit V-Brake-Sockeln (Goldstaub!) habe ich mir schon organisiert...

Trotzdem: es wird noch lange Zeit alles Nötige geben, wenn auch in eingeschränkter Auswahl. Bei Gabeln kann man 27,5er nehmen (Scheibenbremse vorausgesetzt, aber die V-Brake ist zumindest für die Hersteller im MTB-Bereich eh tot). Rahmen sieht halt schlecht aus. Entweder jetzt noch einen hinlegen (werde ich wohl tun, seit einiger Zeit schon gibts einiges günstig im "Ausverkauf") oder später halt Maßrahmen bzw. doch Umstieg auf die dann gültigen "Standard"maße 27? 29? oder doch 31?? Frage mich, wie der Roseversand das macht, wenn mein MTB-Rahmen innerhalb 10 Jahren Garantiefrist die Grätsche machen sollte. Die ersetzen mir dann den 26" Rahmen durch einen 27,5er?? Mit V-Brake-Sockeln gibts auch schon seit Jahren keine Rahmen mehr... dann darf ich auf Disc umrüsten...

Denke mal, es werden sich einige wenige Hersteller im Reiseradsektor weiterhin auf 26" konzentrieren. Wenn man sich die üblicherweise gefahrenen Reifen anschaut, kommt es aufs letzte Quentchen Rollwiderstand ganz offensichtlich nicht an. Dafür auf Langzeitqualitäten wie Stabilität/Haltbarkeit und gesicherte Ersatzteilversorgung unterwegs. Ich denke mal: für solche Zwecke immer 26".

Sorry für das langatmige OT, gehört hier eigentlich gar nicht her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prestige09 (14. März 2014)

Danke für diesen ausführlichen Beitrag. Ich sehe, dass ich über den Einfluss von Kurbellänge auf die Trittfrequenz nicht so gut informiert bin. Auch die Welt der MTBs war für mich bisher ganz einfach: Fully und Hardtail. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von den Twentyninern und Twentysevenandahalfern ansehe, glaube ich, dass 26er diesen Trend überleben werden. Denn was gut aussieht fährt auch gut.


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2014)

@millenniumstar  : Zur Stärkung der Rückenmuskulatur würde ich eine andere Sportart wählen, die da effektiver ist. Mir reicht es schon, wenn sie auf dem Rad nicht geschädigt (= verspannt) wird. ;-))

7 Gänge reichen locker in der Stadt, solange diese nicht San Francisco heißt, also lange Steigungen mit über 5% aufweist. Dann ist man für leichtere Gänge dankbar, doch kurze Anstiege sind normalerweise nicht das Problem für ein Rad mit 7 Gängen.

Zur Federgabel: du schreibst es selbst, die Dinger werden gleich viel schwerer. Dazu ist die richtige Federgabel auch eine Wissenschaft für sich. Ich finde die Federgabel in der Stadt entbehrlich, auch wenn ich aktuell eine am Stadtrad habe, doch das kommt daher, daß ich mein MTB, mit dem ich zuvor in den Alpen unterwegs war, dafür nehme. Für Kopfsteinpflaster oder sonstwie schlechte Wege würde ich, wenn ich vor der Wahl stünde, eher dicke Reifen ab 2 Zoll wählen. Die 1,5"-Schlappen des Frog würde ich gleich beim Kauf, wenn möglich, tauschen lassen.

Wenn man sich noch nicht viel mit Fahrrädern beschäftigt hat, ist es in der Tat schwer, nur auf theoretischem Weg das richtige Rad zu finden, doch halte ich es für dennoch möglich. Ich finde es schon merkwürdig, daß dir in deinem Heimatort nur 28"-Räder angeboten werden, das wäre hier in OL, wo die meisten auch solche Treckingräder oder Hollandräder fahren, sicher anders.

Ich habe mir vor über 20 Jahren einen Reiseradrahmen auf Maß bauen lassen, war ein 28er und ist gelklaut worden. Doch seitdem weiß ich, wie lang mein Rahmen sein muß und kann von der Stange kaufen. Das wäre mit theoretischem Wissen bzw. Messen allerdings auch möglich. Du mußt halt wissen, wie du auf dem Rad sitzen willst (vermutlich leicht gebeugt, weder kerzengerade noch sportlich gestreckt), das kannst du dir mit deinen Maßen aufmalen und kommst so auf die Rahmengeometrie, die dir wichtig ist: Rahmenlänge und -größe. Die Winkel laß mal außen vor, die bewegen sich alle in einem relativ engen Bereich, solange es nicht um Sportgeräte geht.

Wenn du nicht außergewöhnliche Maße hast (Verhältnis Oberkörper zu Beinlänge), glaube ich nach wie vor, daß das Frog passen kann.

Oliver


----------



## millenniumstar (15. März 2014)

@trolliver: vielen dank für die Anregungen und ich hab nach wie vor auch den Eindruck, dass es vom Maß her gut passen würde.... ja, mir wurden bisher ausschließlich im Laden 28 oder 29er Räder angeboten. Vielleicht sollte ich vergleichweise mal ein 26er wenn möglich vor Ort fahren.
Hab jetzt gelesen, dass letztendlich der Unterschied vom Rollwiderstand zwischen 26 und 28 gar nciht so groß ist. Entscheidender sind die Reifen (vermutlich nciht zu starkes Profil damits gut rollt).
Bliebe nur noch die Farbwahl. Irgendwie ist ja dieses Pudsey-Design erfrischend 

Nachtrag: Gibt es beim Frogbike die Möglichkeit für Touren nen Gepäckträger anzubringen?


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2014)

Größere Durchmesser rollen vor allem besser über kleine Hindernisse und aus diesem Grunde leichter. Auf einer glatten Bahn hat der 29" kaum Vorteile. Ich würde mir da nicht so viele Gedanken drum machen, da der für dich größte Nachteil die mangelnde Fußfreiheit (Abstand Schuhspitze zu Vorderrad ist nicht gegeben) und dazu erschwertes Handling bei technisch anspruchsvolleren Geläuf ist. Wäre mir (und ist meiner Frau mit 1,62 definitiv) ein Ausschlusskriterium.

Einen Gebäckträger bekommt man an nahezu jeden Rahmen, sogar Rennradrahmen, die dafür nicht vorgesehen sind. Allerdings passen dann nur spezielle Ausführungen... Am Frog Rahmen sehe ich am Ausfallende die nötigen Gewinde und oben an den Sitzstreben das übliche Querrohr mit Bohrung. Das sollte reichen, im Prinzip jeden handelsüblichen Gebäckträger zu montieren.

Für die Rückenstärkung haben wir uns zu Weihnachten einen Ruderergometer gegönnt. Da wir beide sportlich fast ausschließlich radfahren und dies doch etwas einseitig bzgl. des Oberkörpers ist, bot sich ein Rudergerät an. Ganzkörpertraining was zudem Spaß macht. Gibts auch im Fitnessstudio, allerdings fehlt uns dafür die regelmäßige Zeit...


----------



## millenniumstar (18. März 2014)

Ein Chemnitzer Händler nimmt jetzt die Frogbikes vermutlich in sein Sortiment auf. Wäre interessant für mich dort mal hinzufahren. Für eine bessere 'Federung': welche Reifen und Reifenbreite würdet ihr mir empfehlen draufmachen zu lassen, um Erschütterungen etwas abzudämpfen (Kopfsteinpflaster, kl. Schlaglöcher, Bordsteine...) aber dennoch gute Laufeigenschaften zu haben (falls das Rad ansonsten für mich passt)? Einsatzort wäre hauptsächlich Stadt und befestigte Wege, seltener mal Waldwege.
Ach ja, und leicht sollten sie möglichst auch sein  .. vermutlich also eher etwas breitere Reifen als die von Frog gelieferten aber ohne viel Profil??

@trifi70  Ruderergometer klingt sehr effektiv


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Ja, der Ergo ist effektiv und macht Spaß. Rolle oder Crosstrainer wär nix für mich. Rolle bin ich nur ein Mal längere Zeit gefahren, das war nach einem radfahrbedingten Oberarmbruch mit anschließendem Sportverbot...

Reifen ist ja immer ein Kompromiss, da muss man etwas probieren, wenn man sich Richtung persönlichen Optimum bewegen möchte.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Conti Race King Supersonic. Grad am Hardtail gibt das hinten in den breiten Varianten eine super Federung. Ich fahre die mit Latexschläuchen und wenig Druck (1,5 Bar). Die Kombi ist relativ leicht und rollt super auch auf Asphalt. Die Stollen/Noppen machen zudem nicht die üblichen Fahrgeräusche auf Asphalt. Nachteile: etwas pannenanfälliger, deshalb nehme ich die Latexschläuche, da gibt es keine Probleme bisher, selbst mit Dornen nicht. Alternativ kann man auch die Protection Version nehmen. Zudem Verschleiß, die halten nur 2-3 tkm am Hinterrad max.

Falls Du wirklich nur Asphalt und Stadt fährst, sind die aber Overkill, dann tuns auch Schwalbe Marathon Supreme. Alternativ kann man sich Sammy Slick, Smart Sam oder Dureme anschauen. Je nach Gewicht und Pannenschutz gibts da verschiedene Preisklassen. Die Dureme gibts auch in klassischen Farben, kann optisch sehr nett wirken. Falls Gewicht nicht ganz so entscheidend, kann man auch Big Apple montieren.


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Oder auch Black Jack, ist günstig und rollt gut. Alles ab 2 Zoll dämpft schon ordentlich. Es gibt ja auch Slickreifen (wie heißt der von Schwalbe? Kojack?), aber ich traue denen nicht, fahre jedoch auch ganzjährig dieselben Reifen. Meinen Lieblingsreifen Hurricane SX gibt es nicht mehr faltbar (wegen Gewicht), ist aber meine Empfehlung für fast alles außer Matsch.

Conti Race King ist wirklich Overkill...  Habe ich als tubless am anderen Rad. Mal eben 120 Euro für den Satz Reifen....

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Ich kauf die natürlich im Angebot oder besser noch Werksverkauf.  Für mich als Perfektionist muss in dem Falle das Preisargument hintenanstehen... Am einen Renner werkeln noch "altertümliche" Schlauchreifen, das Fahrverhalten ist unübertroffen. Wobei die auch seit einigen Jahren wieder im Kommen sind, Plastiklaufrädern sei Dank.  Ansonsten ist der schon genannte Sammy Slick doch ne gute Alternative zum Hurricane.


----------



## ExportFrog (18. März 2014)

[Quote = "millennium star, post: 11815377, member: 300517"] Hello, I have time ne entirely different question, since I am currently on my own looking for a lightweight compact bike.
Is it totally absurd the largest Frogbike (Frog 73) to drive as an adult? Am 164cm tall, step leg length 76cm, weight 58kg.
I do not need frills and also must pay attention to the price. 10kg weight sounds great in my ears, I find here locally anywhere. Could just be that a 26 "does not roll as good as a 28 or 29 and, however, one must step more in the end, or is the entire wheel / frame etc. simply not tailored to women? Hm [/ quote]
Hi Millennium Star, to answer your question re Frog 73 - yes, it is suitable for adults (max weight 400kgs), and makes a great commuter bike. Would work best for ladies under 155cm height.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Hatte ich auch mal überlegt (Sammy jetzt), sieht mir aber doch zu slickig aus. Ich habe seit zwei Jahren Black Jack in 2,2" am Hinterrad (Stadtrad), der ist zwar schwer, war mir jedoch egal, rollt und greift (Schnee) aber genauso gut wie der Hurricane SX. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Hurricane, mit dem bin ich auf Schnee nur gerutscht. Beim Hurricace SX war übrigens nach X tausend km nicht das Profil runter, sondern die Flanken brüchig und teilweise auf. War halt faltbar. Vorn hält der noch 'ne Weile. Der letzte seiner Art...


----------



## Tobias1009 (20. März 2014)

Update:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frog-bikes.628227/page-3#post-11766394

@admin:
ab Beitrag 125 bis 137 kann meiner Meinung alles gelöscht werden, da nicht zum Thema passend.


----------



## Roelof (21. März 2014)

Oh - schau! Wir haben einen On-Topic-Apostel unter uns. 

Ich bin ja froh, dass mir im Büro die Sonne durchs Fenster herein scheint. Hat noch jemand gerade Lust auf Kaffeepause??


----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2014)

Danke. Türlich sind wir abgeschweift, weils teilweise ne Kaufberatung für eine kleinere Dame wurde. Davon mal ab waren da durchaus ontopic Beiträge dabei. Zur Kurbellänge, Tretlagerhöhe, Übersetzung, Belastbarkeit ganz konkret der Frog Räder und allgemein zu Erwachsenenrädern die einfach nach Kinderrad aussehen. 

Hab frei und war grad MTB fahn bei unglaublichen 21 Grad. Morgens warens schon 12. So kann der Frühling weitergehen. 
OT: wens nicht interessiert, einfach überlesen und weiterblättern.


----------



## Tobias1009 (22. März 2014)

Frog 48:
Die Naben haben Potental. Es sind Konuslager verbaut. Viel zu fest eingestellt viel zu wenig Fett.

Also schmieren, und gefühlvoll einstellen. Erst dann laufen sie so, wie sie sollen. Bei Benutzung das Chaingliders die eine Unterlegscheibe von links nach rechts. Dann läuft auch sie Kette schön frei.

Gruß


----------



## Prestige09 (24. März 2014)

Hab mal ein Foto von dem Kurbelbereich des *Frog43* gemacht und bemaßt. Ein paar Millimeter könnte man in der Breite noch rausholen. Zwischen Kettenstrebe und innerem Chain Guard/Bash Guard sind immerhin 8mm Platz. Eine weniger gekröpfte Kurbel würde auch noch mal etwas bringen. Bleibt noch das Ritzel. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das weiter nach innen setzen kann.




Der Tipp mit den Naben ist umgesetzt. Die waren wirklich schlecht eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias1009 (25. März 2014)

Warum das Ritzel weiter nach innen setzen? Wie ist die Kettenlinie vorne und hinten? Bei mir sind es ca. 44mm vorne und Hinten deutlich weniger. Da Kettenblatt  beim Frog 48 hat ca. 3,5 mm Platz zu den Kettensteben, die leider nicht so schön ausgeformt sind wie die des Frog 43. Interessant, dass hie auch ein Mittelständer  durch die Bohrung verbaut werden kann, was beim Frog 48 leider auch nicht geht.


----------



## Prestige09 (25. März 2014)

Bei dem Frog43 ist die Kettenlinie vorn 44mm und hinten in etwa auch, vielleicht 1 mm mehr.


----------



## millenniumstar (2. April 2014)

ich möchte doch sehr bitten, dass meine beiträge erhalten bleiben, wenn sie auch etwas speziell waren 

Einschätzung meines Chemnitzer Händlers zu den Rädern ist:

Mühevoll in der Endmontage: falls die Räder nicht endmontiert geliefert werden, wovon er nicht ausgeht, sondern vermutlich so, wie er sie als Händler bekommt, dann ist das bei guter Kenntnis ne Stunde Arbeit die Räder zusammenzubauen. Für nen Laien kaum oder gar nicht richtig machbar.
Im Endeffekt hat man aber für den Preis ein wirklich gutes Rad. Langzeiterfahrungen fehlen natürlich.

Kauf bei einem Händler vor Ort bringt also doch große Vorteile. Nicht nur die Versandkostenersparnis, sondern die Endmontage/Einstellungen und Ansprechpartner bei Garantie/ Gewährleistungsfragen.

Verkaufspreis für das 26er wären 330,- EUR. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich es wage, da er das 26er leider nicht in seinen Bestand mit aufnehmen will (findet es zu speziell?) und ich demzufolge nicht probefahren kann, sondern mich festlegen muss mit der Bestellung bzw. Kauf. Auf der andern Seite ist 330,- EUR wirklich ein guter Preis.


----------



## Roelof (2. April 2014)

Endmontage in 60 Minuten?? Was macht er da?? Steuerrohr, Innenlager und 2 mal Discaufnahme planfräsen?? Anders kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Y_G (3. April 2014)

60 Minuten halte ich für sehr viel, selbst wenn er noch das Spiel in den Naben einstellt sollte das nicht länger als 30 Minuten dauern...


----------



## trifi70 (3. April 2014)

60min geht schnell. Im schlimmsten Falle: alles (nach)fetten, Züge kürzen, Laufräder zentrieren(!),... Will aber nicht unterstellen, dass das bei Frog so wäre. Ist eher Standard bei Billigware über ebay, Baumarkt, Discounter.

Dass ihm ein 26" "zu speziell" ist, sagt eigentlich alles aus. Zur Not bestells, fahrs Probe und wenns nicht passt: wie neu weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Jobike (7. April 2014)

Hab unser Frog 48 eben vom Händler abgeholt. Die Waage beim Händler stand bei 6,94kg!
Bin recht begeistert von dem Rad! Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Album.


----------



## Tobias1009 (7. April 2014)

Hi schöne Farbe. Kannst du mal bitte ein Foto vom Tretlager non unten mache. Sieht aus, als hätten sie die Form der Kettenstreben geändert.

Auch die Kurbel ist neu, die ist bei meinem noch nicht verbaut. Könnte ich bitte Q-Faktor und Kettenlinie erfahren?


----------



## Jobike (7. April 2014)

Fotos kann ich machen.
Für Q-Faktor und Kettenlinie brauch ich mehr Infos. Was, Wie, Wo?!?


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Änderung an Rahmenhinterbau und Kurbel gehen vermutlich Hand in Hand. Interessant ist, dass Tobias' Rad damals genauso viel wog, aber inkl. Schutzblechen?!

Q-Faktor ist der Abstand der beiden Kreise, die die 2 Pedalaugen auf der Außenseite der Kurbel beschreiben. Am besten 2x messen: linkes Pedal hoch, Außenseite Kurbel bis Mitte Sattelrohr, Kurbel halbe Umdrehung rum, rechts ebenso messen und Werte addieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias1009 (7. April 2014)

Q-Faktor = Maß der Kurbeln außen von rechts nach links. Zum messen: vom Pedalgewinde bis hinter das Sattelrohr messen, einmal linke Seite, einmal rechte Seite, und dann das Sattelrohr einmal abziehen.
Kettenlinie: Mitte Ketten bis um das Sattelrohr messen und das letztere um ein halbes abziehen. Alternativ: Kettenaußenseite zu Sattelrohraußenseite + Ketteninnenseite zu Sattelrohrinnenseite. Dass dann durch zwei.


----------



## Tobias1009 (7. April 2014)

Die Schutzbleche sind nicht besonders schwer. die 100 Gramm verschwinden schnell in der Meßtoleranz.


----------



## Tobias1009 (7. April 2014)

Q-Faktor alt: 169mm (119er Innenlager), man kann mit 113er Innenlager auf 163mm kommen. (Meßtoleranz +/-1mm).

Mit Chainglider braucht man das kürzere Innenlager, sonst schleift er an der Sitzstrebe

Ich habe mir eine Miche Young (110mm Kurbelarm) gekauft und komme immerhin auf 153mm. Mit 115mm Innenlager sind dann 149mm, immerhin (mehr geht nicht mit 35'er Kettenblatt).

Mit neuen Streben sind bestimmt unter 140mm Q-Faktor möglich (Kettenblatt Außen).


----------



## Jobike (7. April 2014)

Ich würde sagen Q-Faktor ca. 145mm (74/71).

Kettenführungslinie: 54(Innen/Innen) / 30 (Aussen/Aussen)

Die Werte sind keine sehr genau gemessen Werte.


----------



## Tobias1009 (7. April 2014)

Danke, die werte passen und decken sich mit den Fotos. Kettenlinie 42mm passt endlich zur Hinterradnabe

Kompliment an Frog: Sie haben es geschafft, eine kindergerechte Kurbel zu Intergieren.

Ich würde jedem empfehlen das neue Design mit der neuen Kurbel nachzufragen.


----------



## Jobike (7. April 2014)

Da bin ich aber Froh. 
Wusste gar nicht das an dem Rad bisher etwas nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Tobias1009 (7. April 2014)

Naja, ich denke diese Forum ist anspruchsvoll. Es gibt einen großen Unterschied zwischen der Geht so- Lösung und einer guten Lösung.


----------



## Jobike (22. April 2014)

Nachdem unser Sohn seit Sonntag mit dem Frog 48 unterwegs ist, kurz ein paar Kommentare zu dem Rad.
Eigentlich ist alles sehr gut. Bisher wäre mir nichts negatives oder gar schlechtes aufgefallen.
Einzig mit den Griffen bin ich nicht ganz glücklich. Am inneren und äußeren Ende der Griffe sind jeweils Metallringe als Abschluß (ca. 5mm) welche mit einem Inbus fixiert werden. In der Handhabung bzw. beim Fahren soweit kein Problem, aber wenn das Rad in der Wohnung gegen eine Wand oder an den Boden fällt, ist das natürlich nicht so gut.
Aber ich werde sowieso beim Cockpit-Optimieren andere Griffe (KCNC, sind nicht dicker als die Verbauten) mit weichem Abschluß verbauen.

Das Mindestabstand Tretter zum Boden ist bedingt durch das tiefe Tretlager natürlich nicht mehr recht groß. Es hat auch schon ein paar Berührungen beim Kurvenfahren gegeben. Zum Glück noch keine Stürze.

Da es bei uns ein paar, wenn auch kleiner, Anstiege gibt denke ich auch über ein größeres Ritzel hinten nach. Der Gang ist sehr gut für flaches Gelände geeignet, aber wenn es steiler wird geht dann halt nichts mehr. Da hilft nur mehr die Unterstützung vom Papa. Wobei mit der Zeit sicher immer mehr gehen wird. Wir haben ja erst begonnen mit dem Radfahren.


----------



## Jobike (23. April 2014)

Hab eben einen Griff gewogen. Einer hat 46 Gramm. Griffe zusammen also 92g. Da bringen die KCNC EVA Griffe einiges. Durchmesser der KCNC sind auch nicht größer als die Froh Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elihaj (24. April 2014)

Hallo!
Habe mich gerade neu angemeldet. Habe viel mitgelesen und wir haben ( als absolute Laien) uns für das Frog 55 entschieden und unser Sohn istsehr glücklich.
Wir haben über mtbmonster aus England gekauft. Die haben nämlich gratis Versand und bieten auch kostenlos an dad Rad vor dem Verschicken einzustellen ( für Laien wie wir eine gute Sache).
Danke fürs Forum.
Grüsse
Elisabeth


----------



## elihaj (24. April 2014)

PS. Wegen der Größe haben wir uns für das 55er entschieden, obwohl unser Sohn erst 117 ist und 52 Schritthöhe hat. Und es passt ihm schon gut, daher eher größer kaufen


----------



## Plattenwegcross (25. April 2014)

Hallo Elisabeth,

vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Shop, wir wollten bei Frogbikes direkt bestellen, aber mtbmonster bietet ja auch Paypal an. Da wir keine Kreditkarte haben gucken wir uns den mal genauer an. Eigentlich sollte das neue Bike schon zu Ostern kommen, aber jetzt kam einiges dazwischen.

Ui, ich hatte auch überlegt ob das 52er nicht bald zu klein für unsere Große seien könnte. Nun muss ich doch nochmal genauer nachmessen.


----------



## elihaj (25. April 2014)

Der englische Shop hat uebrigens eine sehr nette undkompetente Emailberatung ( mit Antwort innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden). Wir haben einen halben Roman hin und her geschrieben bis wir endlich bestellt haben (jedes Mal wenn man die gewuenschte Farbe aussuchte, konnte man icht mehr bestellen) und das Rad ist superschnell geliefert worden mit Track& Trace Nummer.
PS. Bei uns vergassen sie leider schlussendlich alles voreinzustellen und haben uns prompt vorgeschlagen, dass ein lokales Fahrradgeschaeft es macht und sie zahlen dafuer!


----------



## millenniumstar (29. April 2014)

Hallo nochmal,
habe es gewagt und bin nun stolze Besitzerin eines Frog 73. Der erste Eindruck war super vom Fahrgefühl und vor allem Gewicht. Ist wirklich sehr leicht. Aber die Entfernung Lenker - Sattel kam mir zu kurz vor. Haltung auch sehr sportlich für meine Körpergröße, da Sattel und Lenker glaub gleiche Höhe hatten. Habe mir beim Händler einen gekröpften Lenker und längeren und steileren Vorbau montieren lassen, womit ich jetzt sehr gut zurecht komme (etwas gestreckter und Lenker etwas erhöht im Vergleich zur Sattelhöhe).
Hoffe das bestätigt sich dann auch bei längerem Fahren.
Bremsen reagieren sehr gut. Schaltung läuft rund. Für das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut. Und sieht stylisch aus (habe in orange bestellt).
Wer kann mir Tipps zur Sicherung des Rades geben? Eine Bekannte meinte sofort wo sie die Schnellverschlüsse sah, dass das ne Einladung für Diebe wäre und ich das Rad gut sichern müsste. Bei ihnen in der Schule würden ständig Räder geklaut und das sieht auch noch so schick aus. Hätte natürlich auch gern ein leichtes Schloss.
Wie schätz man denn die Diebstahlgefahr bei so einem eigentlich eher unbekannten Rad ein? Zumindest für Erwachsene ist es ja mit der nur 7-Gang-Schaltung unattraktiv, keine Federgabel usw.??


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2014)

es wird alles geklaut was man wegtragen kann ... leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (29. April 2014)

millenniumstar schrieb:


> Wer kann mir Tipps zur Sicherung des Rades geben? Eine Bekannte meinte sofort wo sie die Schnellverschlüsse sah, dass das ne Einladung für Diebe wäre und ich das Rad gut sichern müsste. [...] Hätte natürlich auch gern ein leichtes Schloss.



Die Schnellspanner habe ich durch Tranz-X Sicherheitsspanner ersetzt. Wir haben ein Bordo Granit X-Plus Schloss, aber leicht ist es nicht.


----------



## trifi70 (29. April 2014)

Ersma Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Mutig.  Könnte sein, dass das Rad etwas kürzer ist, da ja als Kinderrad konzipiert. Wenns nun passt, ist doch prima. 

Zum Diebstahlschutz selbe Empfehlung: TranzX Achsen mit 5Kantschlüssel, dazu Granit X-Plus (Faltschloss Bordo oder Bügelschloss). Bei uns an allen Alltagsrädern und bisher noch nix geklaut worden mit diesem Bügelschloss. Etwas leichter, aber auch weniger sicher (IMHO trotzdem ausreichend) ist das Abus Granit Futura. Spiralkabelschloss (aka "Geschenkband") würde ich von absehen. Beim Faltschloss muss es auch unbedingt das Granit X-Plus sein, das billigere ist unsicher. Panzerkabel ist unsicher, eine Kette eher noch schwerer als die Bügelschlösser... dafür etwas länger, aber auch schwerer zu verstauen.


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2014)

leichtes Schloss und sicher passen nicht zusammen, ich stehe auf die Kryptonite NewYork Schlösser. Teuer, schwer aber was damit angeschlossen ist bleibt auch da


----------



## trolliver (4. Mai 2014)

Daß ein Profi leider *jedes *Schloß aufbekommt, ist Tatsache. Meist in deutlich weniger als einer Minute. Ich sehe es mit den ABUS Granit und Futura ähnlich wie Trifi, wir nutzen die Futuras, sparen ca. 1/3 Gewicht bei vertretbarem Preis. Fahrradversicherung?


----------



## millenniumstar (6. Mai 2014)

Hm Fahrradeinschluss in meiner Hausrat wäre wohl im Jahr mindestens 100,- EUR... Habe jetzt das Futura geholt und überlege die Pitlock Schnellverschlüsse einzubauen, da der Fahrradhändler der Meinung war, dass die TranzX - Achsen inzwischen tausendfach verkauft sind und jeder halbwegs professionelle Dieb den 5Kantschlüssel hätte. Die Pitlock wären dagegen ziemlich sicher und so stylisch wie das Rad aussieht würde er das dringend empfehlen (zumindest hier in der Großstadt), sonst reichen 10min einkaufen locker und das Rad könnte weg sein, oder zumindest Reifen/Sattel. Die Reifen haben bei dem orangenen Rad zwei grüne Speichen und schon das würde ausreichen, dass das Leute interessant fänden zum klauen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Pitlock- Sicherungssystem? Oder Pinhead? (lese mich grade durchs Forum)


----------



## trolliver (6. Mai 2014)

Fahrradversicherungen sind leider teuer, vor allem in der Großstadt, das stimmt. Allerdings gibt es dennoch Unterschiede, sowohl von Versicherer zu Versicherer als auch  von Stadt zu Stadt sowie je nach Schutzart, die kann man über online-Rechner rausfinden.

Und richtig: die TransX-Dinger sind nur Schutz gegen Gelegenheitsdiebstahl. Da ich bislang nie richtig teure Laufräder hatte, hat mir das auch immer gereicht, derzeit fahre ich sogar wieder mit Schnellspannern rum, weil meine XTR-Nabe schon mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und verwarzt aussieht, das halte ich für Diebe für weniger interessant. Pitlock bietet dagegen einen echten Mehrwert, da man die halt nur mit dem richtigen Schlüssel regulär aufbekommt. Wer's drauf anlegt, kommt mit der richtigen Zange und anderen Werkzeugen jedoch auch schnell ans Ziel.

Und ich habe mir meinen Pitlockspanner am Sattel mal abgedreht... aber das ist Oliver-special, passiert mir immer wieder, gestern erst mit einem 8mm-Bolzen eines Wandankers. Seufz...

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (7. Mai 2014)

@trolliver du Tier...


----------



## trolliver (7. Mai 2014)

Ich wußte, daß sowas kommt


----------



## millenniumstar (8. Mai 2014)

Bevor wieder ein Offtopic - Apostel kommt  .. muss ich mal loswerden wie gut sich das Frog 73 fährt, schnell, wendig und ich grad wieder Lust auf Fahrradfahren kriege, nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren da eher zum Fahrradmuffel geworden war. Und das Leichtgewicht ist für mich nach wie vor ein Traum. Es haben auch schon mehrfach Leute betont wie stylisch es aussehen würde. Kompliment an Frogbikes. Denke Kindern gefällt das Rad sicherlich auch sehr gut.
Lass mir heute den Tubus Fly Vega dran montieren. Mal sehen, wie sich der macht an dem Rad.
Wäre für das Rad das Pitlock Set 02 (Vorderrad, Hinterrad, Sattel) ausreichend? Alternativ warte ich erstmal auf den Versicherungsvorschlag.


----------



## Jobike (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gestern bei unserem Frog 48 gesehen, dass der Steuersatz (mit Lenkereinschlagsbegrenzung) ordentlich wackelt. Sprich bei angezogener Vorderbremse bewegt sich da ordentlich was.
Werde mal zu unserem Händler schauen, was der meint.

Bei den anderen Frog-Besitzern kein Spiel im Steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenwegcross (8. Mai 2014)

Auf den Hinweis von elihaj haben wir ebenfalls ein Rad von mtbmonster.com bestellt. Heute kams an ... mir waren auf den Fotos vorher gar nicht die bunten Speichen aufgefallen. Der kleinen Großen gefällts jedenfalls!







Auf dem Bild kommt die Farbe überhaupt gar nicht rüber, ich mach mal eines draußen. Das lila fetzt enorm ...
Ich fürchte nur dass das Rad schon mal verschickt wurde, es sind ein paar Macken dran (den bunten Speichen z.B. und einem Aufkleber), aber vor allem geht die Sattelstütze nicht ohne Gewalt (was ich natürlich noch nicht probiert habe) rein. Da werd ich mich noch mal beim Händler erkundigen. Ich habe die Stütze ausgemessen, es ist 27,2 wie auf der Froghomepage angegeben ...


----------



## trolliver (8. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die Farbe so schon toll! Vielleicht ja sogar besser als bei Draußenlicht. Macken an 'nem neuen Rad sind natürlich ärgerlich, könnte auf einen zumindest kleinen Nachlaß hinauslaufen. Ist die Sattelstütze eingefettet?

Oliver


----------



## Ann (8. Mai 2014)

ich finde die farbe auch super! hätte meiner kleinen bestimmt auch gefallen!


----------



## Jobike (8. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine Kette auf dem Frog 48 verbaut ist?
Auf ein paar der Glieder steht "3j-2". Aussenbreite der "dicken" Elemente ca. 0,7mm und Abstand ca. 20mm.
Ich möchte ein größeres Ritzel (18er statt dem verbauten 16er) kaufen und benötige dazu die Info.

Version für 1/8":
http://shop.goldsprint.de/product_info.php?info=p108_dicta---freilaufritzel-1-8-.html

Version für 3/32":
http://shop.goldsprint.de/product_info.php?info=p109_dicta---freilaufritzel-3-32-.html


----------



## trolliver (9. Mai 2014)

Das ist fast egal. Du kannst mit der etwas breiteren Kette auch ein 3/32er Ritzel fahren, mit der entsprechenden Kette sowieso. Ich würde das 3/32er kaufen, ist leichter.


----------



## Jobike (9. Mai 2014)

Da ich für das größere Ritzel zwei zusätzliche Kettenglieder brauchen werde,  möcht ich gleich eine neue und leichtere Kette verbauen. Die aktuelle Kette ist jetzt schon an der Grenze.  Da geht sich das größere Ritzel nicht aus. Gibt es eine Empfehlung für eine Kette?


----------



## trolliver (9. Mai 2014)

Jede 6-7-8-fach Kette, je nach Gewicht und Geldbeutel. Es gibt da diverse mit gelochten Laschen, ich habe mich da auch blenden lassen und 40 Euro ausgegeben, dann war sie doch nicht so leicht wie angegeben (250 statt 225g). Ich würde das nächste Mal eine preisgünstigere nehmen.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (9. Mai 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe so schon toll! Vielleicht ja sogar besser als bei Draußenlicht. Macken an 'nem neuen Rad sind natürlich ärgerlich, könnte auf einen zumindest kleinen Nachlaß hinauslaufen. Ist die Sattelstütze eingefettet?
> 
> Oliver


Nein, als ich die Bilder machte traute ich mich noch nicht ran. Jetzt hab ich mir in die Hände gespuckt und das Teil rausgerackt. Pupstrocken. Dazu sieht es so aus als wäre die Sattelstange oben leicht verbogen. Vielleicht wurd das Ding schon mal ausgeliefert und ohne eingesteckte Sattelstütze, aber dafür festgeknallte Klemme verschickt. Naja ... besonders leicht ist die Stütze eh nicht, vielleicht tausch ich die eh aus. Wenn ichs oben wieder aufbiege vorsichtig und mit viel Schmier ran gehe, dann bekomm ich die erst mal rein. Schön ist das aber nicht ...


----------



## Plattenwegcross (10. Mai 2014)

Heute haben wirs ausprobiert. Es ist zwar noch etwas groß für unsere Große, aber sie radelte direkt los als wäre es keine wirkliche Umstellung vom Woom 2! Da es anfing zu regnen habe ich nicht viel Zeit mit dem Ablichten des Bikes verbracht, die Farbe ist immer noch nicht richtig getroffen:






Auf dem Bild siehts so aus als wäre der Sattel ziemlich schief. Wir mussten draußen noch mal nachstellen, da sie immer nach vorn rutschte. Eine nicht gekröpfte Sattelstütze werd ich wohl besorgen ebenso einen kürzeren Vorbau ...
Die Bremshebel sind ihr auch noch ein wenig zu groß, die Tektro-Dinger lassen sich aber anscheinend nicht näher an den Lenker bringen, ärgerlich.
Sonst sind wir wirklich begeistert. Von den "leichtgewichtigen" Kinderrädern sind die Frogs die mit dem elegantesten Rohrsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2014)

Na ja, damit die Farbe richtig angezeigt wird, müßten wir auch alle kalibrierte Bildschirme haben. Hab' ich nicht, jedenfalls nicht am Schlepptopp, insofern: ist schon gut, die Farbe. In PS gibt's die automatische Tonwertkorrektur, die bringt bei den meisten Aufnahmen einiges.

Rohrsatz: stimmt - zusammen mit Isla. Und auf dem Sattel nach vorn rutschen ist eine Kinderkrankheit, das macht Philipp auch.


----------



## Jobike (12. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eben noch einige Teile am Frog 48 gewechselt. Die Waage steht jetzt genau bei 6,70kg. Wechseln werde ich noch das Freilaufritzel auf 18T und auch die Kette. 
Die große Überraschung war der Gabeldurchmesser.  Ist 1 1/8 und nicht 1 Zoll.  Der Fly Ride hat direkt gepasst. Keine Reduzierhülse notwendig. 

Die Details zu den Teilen inkl. Bilder auf der Waage liefere ich morgen nach.


----------



## superseven78 (19. Mai 2014)

Zur Info: Am frog 48 schleift der chainrunner an der Sitzstrebe und ist somit an dem Modell nicht nutzbar.
Für Tipps bezüglich eines alternativen Kettenschutzes wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Tobias1009 (19. Mai 2014)

superseven78 schrieb:


> Zur Info: Am frog 48 schleift der chainrunner an der Sitzstrebe und ist somit an dem Modell nicht nutzbar.
> Für Tipps bezüglich eines alternativen Kettenschutzes wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Schmaleres Innenlager und 2mm Unterlegscheibe unter die rechen Nabenseite dann passt der Chainrunner.


----------



## arnesini (21. Mai 2014)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Schmaleres Innenlager und 2mm Unterlegscheibe unter die rechen Nabenseite dann passt der Chainrunner.


Lese jetzt schon länger mit und habe gestern ein Frog 48 für meine Tochter bestellt! Wollte eigentlich auch einen Chainrunner anbringen! Welche Länge muß denn das Innenlager haben? Ein Tipp welches ich nehmen kann? Oder ist das bei den "neueren Modellen" durch geänderten Q-Faktor und Kettenlinie nicht mehr nötig? Erstmal abwarten, welches man bekommt?


----------



## superseven78 (21. Mai 2014)

Also ich denke, dass ich das neue Modell gekauft habe, da mein Rahmen u. a. das passende Loch für die Montage eines Ständers bietet, was Tobias1009's Rahmen noch nicht hatte. Das mit der Unterlegscheibe muß ich am Wochenende mal testen, vielleicht reicht es ja schon ohne auch noch das Innenlager wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias1009 (21. Mai 2014)

Zur Info: Ich habe das 119mm Orginal-lager durch ein 115mm getauscht. Mit der Orginalkurbel geht (ohne Gewähr) sicher auch 113mm (alles beim "alten Modell").

Man hat damit einen geringeren Q-Faktor uns spart ggf. etwas Gewicht. Die Kette damit ist 2mm weiter Innen. Weiterhin habe ich gemerkt, dass es den Hinterbau beim Festschrauben ein bisschen zusammendrückt und das Hinterrad leicht links der Spur war. Beides habe ich mit einer 2mm Unterlegscheibe behoben.

Diese Maßnahmen haben bei mir gereicht, um den Chainrunner an der rechten Sitzstrebe vorbei zu bekommen. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das jeder Rahmen ein bisschen anders ist (also alles ohne Gewähr).

Gruß
Tobi

PS: Mir fällt gerade ein, das ich nicht überprüft habe, ob noch ein Spacer unter dem Freilaufritzle montiert ist, wenn ja, wäre das auch noch eine Möglichkeit

PS2: Eine "Un"gekröpte erscheint mir für mein noch sehr kleines Kind ergonomisch sinnvoller als die verbaute.


----------



## superseven78 (21. Mai 2014)

Du sprichst mal vom chainrunner und mal vom chainglider: Dies sind jedoch zwei komplett unterschiedliche Produkte. Worauf beziehen sich denn nun deine bisherigen Kommentare?


----------



## Tobias1009 (21. Mai 2014)

Pardon, den Chainrunner natürlich!


----------



## Onk (23. Mai 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Ich habe eben noch einige Teile am Frog 48 gewechselt.  Wechseln werde ich noch das Freilaufritzel auf 18T und auch die Kette.


 
Hallo,
die Freilaufritzel auf Kinderrädern sind bisher nicht meine Welt gewesen...
Wenn es ein Frog 48 wird für den Junior werde ich am Anfang sicher auch auf 18T gehen. Wir wohnen recht hügelig und es ist das erste richtige Rad nach dem Laufrad.
Was für ein Freilaufritzel genau wird da gebraucht? Was für einen Abzieher braucht man?
Kette ist dann wohl auch fällig. aber das wurde ja schon behandelt.

Grundsätzlich habe ich jetzt viele Stunden mit Stöbern verbracht, aber in der Auswahl bin ich doch immer noch nicht sicher.
Der Kleine ist *4 1/4, hat ca. 105cm und 43cm Beininnenlänge*. Damit sollten theoretisch nach den Herstellerangaben alle leichten Kandidaten machbar sein.

Meine Kandidaten:
- Islabikes CNOC 16
- FROG 48
- Early Rider Belter 16

*Isla* scheint wirklich nicht mehr ins Ausland liefern zu wollen. Die sind da sehr energisch auf Ihrer Webseite. Wir könnten das über Freunde in GB umgehen, aber das ist aufwendig und dauert recht lange.
Die Übersetzung ist mit 25/14 mit Abstand die kleinste, ein Austausch auf 13T hinten müsste gehen.
Schönes, etabliertes Rad mit solider Geometrie und gutem Werterhalt.

*FROG 48* ist gut erhältlich und vergleichsweise preiswert bei etwas höherem Gewicht. Ein anscheinend engagierter Newcomer.
Die Übersetzung ist lang und braucht wohl eine Anpassung am Start.
Die Kurbellänge ist mit 114mm auffällig länger als die üblichen 102mm.

*ER Belter 16* ist mit dem Riemenantrieb und niedrigstem Gewicht ein interessanter Exot. Aktuell nicht lieferbar (offensichtlich Probleme mit Teilen), soll aber laut Hersteller-Aussagen in Kürze wieder verfügbar sein. Hersteller reagiert gut auf Anfragen nach Details.
Ohne "Anprobieren" scheint mir das aber irgendwie gewagt.
Mit ca. 2,2:1 die längste Übersetzung ohne Anpassungsmöglichkeit.
120mm Kurbeln sind lang. Wie gut es mit den 100mm funktioniert - dazu konnte ich nichts finden. Der Abstand zum Boden/das hohe Tretlager ist ja trotzdem da.
Oberrohr ist jetzt (V3 2014) kürzer, Bremsen jetzt auch OK - nur bei der Option auf Schutzbleche hapert es.

Ich könnte jetzt noch Kania Sixteen ins Rennen nehmen, soll ab Juni auch wieder zu haben sein - aber irgendwie spricht es mich nicht so an.
Jetzt kommt noch Kubikes ins Rennen...
Es ist wirklich nicht einfach - zumal wir nichts davon in der Region ausprobieren können. Bestenfalls für Kania ist ein Händler in brauchbarer Entfernung und dann fehlt der Vergleich.
Im Moment tendiere ich zum Frog, habe aber etwas Sorge wegen Größe und Kurbellänge.

Gruß,

Gunther


----------



## Ann (23. Mai 2014)

@Gunter

um dir die entscheidung noch schwerer zu machen  schau dir mal pepper an. hat auch ein sehr schönes und stimmiges 16er mit 7 kg http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-16-in-rot-blau-oder-grun.html hat den vorteil ist sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Onk (23. Mai 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> @Gunter
> 
> um dir die entscheidung noch schwerer zu machen  schau dir mal pepper an. hat auch ein sehr schönes und stimmiges 16er mit 7 kg http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-16-in-rot-blau-oder-grun.html hat den vorteil ist sofort lieferbar.


 
Danke Ann,
Das Pepper habe ich gesehen - aber dem hat das KuBike schon den Rang abgelaufen. Einfach 1kg weniger bei aktuell vergleichbarem Preis (-10% bis 01.07.) und lieferbar ist es auch.


----------



## Ann (23. Mai 2014)

ok, dann paßt es ja


----------



## Jobike (23. Mai 2014)

Onk schrieb:


> Was für ein Freilaufritzel genau wird da gebraucht? Was für einen Abzieher braucht man?
> Kette ist dann wohl auch fällig. aber das wurde ja schon behandelt.



Ja, wir haben das Freilaufritzel auf 18T gewechselt. Und die Kette ist jetzt eine SRAM PC1, weil die alte war dann zu kurz.
Ich hab ein Dicta Freilaufritzel 3/32'' verbaut. Ursprünglich auch eine KMC Kette 3/32'', aber diese hat auf der Kurbel nicht gepasst. Daher ist jetzt eine SRAM PC1 1/2'' x 1/8'' in verwendung.
Hier ein Link zu dem Ritzel. http://shop.goldsprint.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=de28328dd3c0da4cdf58298d393a6d6c
Ich habe das hier in Wien bei einem Händler gefunden. Ich würde vorort bei ein paar Shops nachfragen, ob sie solche Ritzel haben.
Das verbaute Ritzel hat mir der Händler runter geschraubt. Ist in 10 Sekunden erledigt.

Ich habe auch schon recht viele Teile an dem Frog 48 getauscht. 
Aktuell würde ich ziemlich sicher auch zu den KuBikes tendieren.

vg


----------



## Onk (23. Mai 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben das Freilaufritzel auf 18T gewechselt. Und die Kette ist jetzt eine SRAM PC1, weil die alte war dann zu kurz.
> Ich hab ein Dicta Freilaufritzel 3/32'' verbaut. Ursprünglich auch eine KMC Kette 3/32'', aber diese hat auf der Kurbel nicht gepasst. Daher ist jetzt eine SRAM PC1 1/2'' x 1/8'' in verwendung.
> Hier ein Link zu dem Ritzel. http://shop.goldsprint.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=de28328dd3c0da4cdf58298d393a6d6c
> Ich habe das hier in Wien bei einem Händler gefunden. Ich würde vorort bei ein paar Shops nachfragen, ob sie solche Ritzel haben.
> ...


Ja, wenn man die Kosten für die Teile dazu rechnet sind Frog und Kubikes auch nicht mehr so weit auseinander.
Neu am Markt sind beide.
Das Kubike scheint mir für die Dimensionen unseres Kleinen die passendere Gesamt-Geometrie.
Es zielt ziemlich auf das Isla würde ich sagen.
Übersetzung ist auch vergleichbar.
Isla 25/14
Kubike 28/16; Weniger geht dann aber nicht - nur bei der Automatix. Die kommt mit 19T und es kann bis 14T montiert werden.
Aber bis da Not tut kann dann ggf. auf 20" mit richtiger Schaltung gewechselt werden.


----------



## Tobias1009 (23. Mai 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben das Freilaufritzel auf 18T gewechselt. Und die Kette ist jetzt eine SRAM PC1, weil die alte war dann zu kurz.
> Ich hab ein Dicta Freilaufritzel 3/32'' verbaut. Ursprünglich auch eine KMC Kette 3/32'', aber diese hat auf der Kurbel nicht gepasst. Daher ist jetzt eine SRAM PC1 1/2'' x 1/8'' in verwendung.
> Hier ein Link zu dem Ritzel. http://shop.goldsprint.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=de28328dd3c0da4cdf58298d393a6d6c
> Ich habe das hier in Wien bei einem Händler gefunden. Ich würde vorort bei ein paar Shops nachfragen, ob sie solche Ritzel haben.
> ...




Was wurde denn alles gewechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobike (23. Mai 2014)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Was wurde denn alles gewechselt?


Ich habe den Lenker (KCNC Dark Side gekürzt auf 48cm), Vorbau (KCNC Fly Ride 6cm) und Griffe (KCNC EVA) gewechselt. Leider sind der Lenker und der Vorbau leichter als erwartet.
Weiters hab ich eine andere Sattelstütze verbaut und Black Jack Reifen (356g und 344g; Kenda waren 356g und 360g) montiert.
Eine leichtere Sattelklemme hatte ich auch noch da und die AEST Pedale sind auch "etwas" leichter als die Frog Pedale.
Und wie schon erwähnt, habe ich ein 18T Freilauf (Dicta 3/32'') eingebaut und eine neue Kette (SRMA PC-1).
Potential wäre sicher noch beim Sattel. Wenn jemand mal ein gutes Angebot für den Odyssey Junior Race hat, bitte weitersagen.

Mehr Bilder von den alten und neuen Teilen gibt es in meinem Album.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei den 20zoller Frosch zu tunen. Neue Mäntel (Schwalbe Shredda) sowie Vorbau (KCNC Fly Ride, was sonst? ) und Bremshelbe (Avid Speed Dial, danke für den Tipp hier im Forum!) sind auf dem Weg hierher. Gerade noch habe ich einen Händler bei Alibaba angeschrieben und frage nach Vollcarbon Sattelstütze (188g) und Lenker (120g) ...
Das ist das erste mal dass ich sowas probiere, sicherlich bekomme ich kein tolles Angebot da ich bloß 1 Teil jeweils order. Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Interesse sich da zu beteiligen, ich muss wirklich nicht Carbonteile im Keller anhäufen ...
Meint ihr soll ich mal einen neuen Thread eröffnen, oder sind solche Sammelbestellungen hier nicht gern gesehen?


----------



## Plattenwegcross (16. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich dem Alibaba Händler in einer zweiten Mail bestätigte, dass ich wirklich nur ein Teil jeweils bräuchte hat er sich nicht zurück gemeldet. Das rentiert sich wohl nicht 
Ich habe mal einige Teile vom Frog auf der Küchenwaage gewogen:

Kenda Mäntel: je 484g
Vorderrad ohne Schnellspanner mit Felgenband: 670g
Hinterrad ohne Schnellspanner mit Felgenband und Kasette: 1234g
Vorbau: 176g
Bremshebel: 184g beide
Griffe (sind nicht original, keine Ahnung warum der Versandhändler die montiert hat): 100g beide
Lenker: 153g
Sattelstütze: 248g
Sattel: 275g


----------



## Tobias1009 (26. Juni 2014)

Gewicht Rahmen Frog 48: 1200gr.

1509 gr. mit Innelager (280g) und Steuersatzlagerschalen.


----------



## nico_c (21. Juli 2014)

nachdem ich mich jetzt sowohl hier als auch in den weiten des internets versucht habe über kinderräder schlau zu machen, hat mich, da mir der import eines islabikes zu aufwändig ist (potentieller zwischenversender in england über acht ecken vorhanden), das frog43 eigentlich überzeugt. wie verhält es sich denn jetzt mit der tretlagerüberhöhung? oder ist alleine diese es wert doch das cnoc14 zu nehmen? da ich für das frog43 leider keinen händler in der nähe habe, müsste ich das quasi blind bestellen.


----------



## Ghosters (27. August 2014)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob FRog Bikes auch mal ein blau als Rahmenfarbe bringt?
Ich habe noch ein gutes halbes Jahr Zeit für meinen Sohn nach einem Fahrrad in 16 Zoll zu suchen und mir hat das Frog 48 schon sehr gefallen aber so richtig kann ich mich noch nicht mit den Farben anfreunden.
Welche Farbe nehmt ihr für eure Jungs, Orange?


----------



## currygott (27. August 2014)

Vielleicht türkis?

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17546_9420029,00.html#b4AIkc4YOsFSzW5t.97

http://teamsky.frogbikes.com

Abgesehen davon finde ich ja rot die ABSOLUTE Jungs-Farbe. Kunsthistorisch wie auch farbpsychologisch.


----------



## Prestige09 (27. August 2014)

Kannst du das mit Rot als Jungsfarbe erklären? Das hab ich noch nicht gehört. In England ist wohl derzeit Lila bei Jungs beliebt. Aber auch mein Sohn findet Lila gerade total schick.


----------



## Ann (27. August 2014)

also hier stehen die meisten jungs auch total auf rot. rot wie feuerwehrauto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currygott (28. August 2014)

Das Feuerwehrauto ist schon mal kein schlechter Hinweis. Rot steht ja für das Feuer, für Blut, Kampf (siehe den Link...), Energie, "Vorwärts", blau hingegen steht für das Meer, Wasser allgemein, den unendlich weiten Himmel, eher etwas zum "Versinken", das weibliche Prinzip... Der Marienmantel ist klassischerweise blau.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/sz...es-typisch-maedchen-typisch-junge-1.1104307-2
http://dieweissegarde.blogspot.de/2011/04/seit-wann-tragen-madchen-rosa-und.html
http://www.farbimpulse.de/Warum-kleine-Maedchen-rosa-und-kleine-Jungen-hellblau-tragen.185.0.html

Für mich ist gefühlsmässig türkis und generell blau eher "Frau", meine Tochter sieht das, durchgegendert wie sie mit ihren 3,5 Jahren nun mal leider schon ist, anders. Seufz.

Prestige, lila wäre "eigentlich" so eine Art unisex-Farbe, blau und rot gemischt würde die beiden Geschlechter ja verbinden. Würde mich freuen, wenn das mehr für Jungs käme. Also hier in D finde ich es ja mehrheitlich schon für Mädels okkupiert, mit FillyFairi-Quatsch und so...


----------



## Ann (28. August 2014)

laut meiner tochter und der meinung schließe ich mich in dem fall auch an, ist türkis was für mädels, aber ein ganz dunkles lila auch für jungen geeignet ;-)
sie ist erst 7, aber schaut genau darauf *hihi* ihr ersatzrad ist ja ein speci 24" in schwarz mit pink, das hat vorher ein junge gefahren - wollte sie gar nicht glauben, denn pink (auch wenn wenig pink und viel schwarz dran ist)geht gar nie nicht für buben! SO!


----------



## Prestige09 (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Erklärung und die Links. Hätte ich mit ein bisschen Überlegen eigentlich selbst drauf kommen müssen. Bin aber wohl auch "durchgegendert". Allerdings ist mir auch ein Beispiel eingefallen: Wer würde sich schon einen Ferrari in einer anderen Farbe als Rot in die Garage stellen. Und die werden ja typischerweise von Männern gekauft.


----------



## Jobike (1. September 2014)

Wir haben das Frog48 in Orange.
Habe das Bike auch schon in Rot beim Händler gesehen und bin noch immer sehr zufrieden mit der Farbwahl.


----------



## psxgdi (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, mein erster Post hier - war auch auf der Suche nach einem Kinderrad für meinen 5-jährigen Sohn und bin auf dieses Forum gekommen. Die hier geteilten Erfahrungen haben mir viel geholfen, danke dafür. 
Es wird jetzt wohl ein Frog 55 - auch wenn er sich mit seinem Puky 16-Zoll ohne zu meckern 25 km durch Brandenburger Endmoränen kämpft, hat er sich eine Schaltung und ein ordentliches Fahrrad mehr als verdient. 
Hat sich schon jemand mit der neuen Version beschäftigt? Statt des Gripshift-Schalters gibt es jetzt Schalthebel. Da mein Sohn bisher noch gar keine Schaltung nutzen konnte, hab ich keine Ahnung was besser ist. Ich habe in einigen Beiträge hier gelesen, dass viele hier die Gripshifts bei Kinderräder mit Daumenschaltungen ersetzt haben, und Frogbikes wird ja auch einen Grund gehabt haben. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht bzw. kann von den Präferenzen seiner Kinder berichten?


----------



## Bubu24 (24. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben ein Orbea 20" und ein Specialized 24" beide sehr gut schaltbar mit Triggerschaltung .
Cousin hat ein Cannondale 24" mit Drehgriffschaltung auch hier alles top.Ich mag sogar zur behaupten das hier die Schaltung noch leichter zu bedienen geht vielleicht weil man hierfür ja die Hand und nicht nur den Daumen oder Finger benutzen kann.

Allerdings war bei uns von Anfang an klar das es eine Triggerschaltung sein wird :

" Papa ich will genau so eine Schaltung wie du hast....sonst fahre ich nicht  "

Ach noch was , bei Drehgriffschaltung kann man nicht gleichzeitig schalten und bremsen aber macht wahrscheinlich sowieso kein Kind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenwegcross (24. Oktober 2014)

Unsere Große hat kein Problem hochzuschalten, aber beim runterschalten fehlt ihr die Kraft in den Händen. Im Moment schaltet sie gar nicht, das funktioniert ganz gut. Ich muss wohl noch mal an das Bike ran und ein paar Änderungen vornehmen. Der Lenker gefällt mir nicht und die Griffe machen bei ihr "kribbeln in den Fingern". Ich würde die durch Lenkerband ersetzen, aber dann muss auf jeden Fall der Drehschalter weichen. Davor scheue ich mich noch, da ich wirklich keinerlei Ahnung von Schaltungen habe, bin selber SSP-Pilot


----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe bei meinem fast 6Jährigen auch Gripshift mit Lenkerband kombiniert, weil er inzwischen drei Paar Griffe durchgeknibbelt hatte. Funktioniert gut. Ob das dauerhaft bleibt, weiß ich noch nicht, weil er demnächst auch einen neuen Lenker bekommt, dann kann er entscheiden. Von der Haltbarkeit jedoch jetzt schon besser bei ihm als Schaumstoff (nie wieder!) und die Drehgriffe funktionieren wie sonst auch. Lenkerband kann man ja perfekt anpassen, da reibt nichts, falls das deine Befürchtung sein sollte.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (26. Oktober 2014)

Der Schalter hat so unschöne Zähne an der Stelle an der er in den Griff übergehen soll. Könnte mir vorstellen dass ihr das auch unangenehm ist dort zu greifen. Jedenfalls ist die Bremshebelposition nicht gut durch den Schalter + doch zu langem "kurzem" rechten Griffstück.
Also ich würd da eher umbauen, wenn das nicht zu kompliziert ist, da ihr das Schalten so eh nicht gut während der Fahrt gelingt.


----------



## trolliver (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das Griffstück auf der rechten Seite bei ungefähr vier cm abgeschnitten - bzw. nun bei Lenkerband nur auf vier cm umwickelt. Dadurch habe ich den Bremshebel auf beiden Seiten gleichweit auf den Lenker geschoben. Hängt natürlich von der Baulänge des Drehgriffs ab. Lenkerband übrigens doppelt: einmal hin, einmal zurück.

Die "Zähne": sind das nicht solche, die direkt auf dem Lenker aufliegen und das dazugehörige Griffstück sozusagen halten sollten? Ich erinnere mich daran gerade nicht mehr richtig. Wenn ja, dann kommt man damit gar nicht mehr in Berührung, sobald man einen Griff anschließt, entweder einen richtigen Griff oder Lenkerband. Die kann man auch umwickeln, die sollen sich nicht mitdrehen beim Schalten.

Du warst doch nicht schon immer SSPler, oder? ;-))

Oliver


----------



## Plattenwegcross (27. Oktober 2014)

Nee, aber Schaltungen hab ich noch nie verstanden 
Ich schau es mir mal an, habe Daumies in der Beobachtungsliste ... wichtiger ists den Lenker jetzt mal anzupassen. Ich glaube dieser gerade Knüppel ist nicht so optimal, schaue im Bikemarkt nach leichten 25,4er Flatbars mit etwas Backsweep und wickel erst mal meine Lenkerbandreste dran. Das kann ich auf jeden Fall. Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe dann lass ich mich auf so eine Bastelei ein, bin glücklich dass sie so gut fährt, mit dem Schalten können wir hier auch noch warten.  Diese Zähne sollen eigentlich in das Griffstück greifen, dort sind aber dummerweise eine Aussparungen vorhanden.


----------



## palsfjall (3. März 2015)

Heute ist ein Paket angekommen mit einem 2015er Frog 62 (24"). Der Übergang von 20" auf 26" war wohl doch zu viel gewollt und so habe ich mich entschlossen für meine 7jähr. Tochter das Frog als Übergangsbike mit begrenzter Nutzungsdauer zu kaufen. Später kann es mein Sohn noch lange nutzen.

Fotos stelle ich später noch ein. (Gibt es spezielle Wünsche?). Auf jeden Fall aber ein stimmiges Gesamtpaket. Schönes Rahmenset mit brauchbaren Anbauteilen. Das Tretlager könnte für die Originalkurbeln einen Tick (2 cm) weiter unten sein, allerdings kann man so später besser längere Kurbeln einbauen. Die billigen Plastepedalen find ich nicht so doll. Bremsen musste ich nachstellen, ein Bowdenzug muss noch etwas gekürzt werden. Im Oberrohr ist ein minimaler Lackfehler (kaum zu sehen).


----------



## superseven78 (7. Mai 2015)

Verkaufe ein neuwertiges frog 48 16 Zoll Kinderrad:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/592011-frogbikes-frog-bikes-frog-48-16-zoll-leicht-weiss-gepunket-dotty-neuwertig .


----------



## ilfer (11. Juni 2015)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Frog 62 (24 Zoll) gebraucht zu verkaufen? Bin sehr interessiert!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2015)

Sicherlich auch Interessant für den einen oder anderen Frog 16Zoll Fahrer.
Ritzel mit 14 anstatt 16 Zähne.
http://www.singlespeedshop.com/BMX/Ritzel/Mini-BSA-Freilaufritzel---14-Z---1-8--.html

Konnte ich ansonsten nirgendwo finden, kürzen der Kette/neue Kette nicht vergessen.
Beim Einbau muss eine Unterlegscheibe mit auf die Achse.


----------



## salzrat (21. Juli 2015)

Wir haben gerade rausgefunden, dass das Frog 69 nunmehr nicht wie auf der Webpage mit einer 11-32 Kassette, sondern mit einer 12-32 ausgeliefert wird (CS-HG200-8). Frog hat mir angeboten, mir die 11-32-Kassette (CS-HG50-8) zu schicken, macht das Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. Juli 2015)

Für lau kannst Du Dir sie hinlegen bis die andere "durch" ist. Vermisst Du (bzw. die Fahrerin) den längeren Gang? Die 12-32 ist halt etwas enger gestuft, für ein Kind vermutlich irrelevant. Die haben doch noch ein sehr breites optimales Drehzahlband (Trittfrequenzvariabilität).


----------



## salzrat (21. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub nicht dass wir die aktuelle je durchkriegen  Mit den 3 Kindern ist die Anzahl der Ausfahrten leider im Moment noch limitierter als ich angenommen habe  Qualitätsunterschiede gibts aber da keine zwischen HG50 und HG200?


----------



## trifi70 (21. Juli 2015)

Die HG50 ist hochwertiger, Deore Niwo. Die HG200 eher Tourney, also Baumarkt-Quali. Ob das sich im Verschleißverhalten äußert, kann ich nicht sagen. Unter HG50 bin ich nix gefahren bisher. Aufm Moskito war aber auch was niedrigeres drauf HG40, glaube. Direkt demontiert, weil eh zu schwer...


----------



## salzrat (21. Juli 2015)

Ok, interessant. Kann man das leicht selber wechseln? Ansich würden sie auch den Umbau beim lokalen Frog-Händler zahlen, aber das ist dann schon zuviel Aufsehens...


----------



## track94 (22. Juli 2015)

Moin,
bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Einzelgewichten vom 24" Frog wäre nett wenn die hier mal gepostet würden.
Würd mal gerne berechnen wo ich mit dem Gewicht lande wenn ich die Teile vom Pepper auf das Frog  schraube.

Interessant wären Lenker, Vorbau , Kurbel, Kassette , Innenlager, Sattelstütze und Sattel



salzrat schrieb:


> Ok, interessant. Kann man das leicht selber wechseln? ...



Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug auch für Laien möglich.

Gruß Lars


----------



## salzrat (22. Juli 2015)

Was bräuchte man denn da?


----------



## track94 (22. Juli 2015)

Kettenpeitsche oder alte Kette um die Kassette festzuhalten und einen Kassttenabzieher


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juli 2015)

Wir haben ja das 26" Frog und die Teile sind zwar fast alle Alu, aber sicher nicht sonderlich leicht. Tretlager war z.B. deutlich über 300g. Da geht an jedem Teil noch gut was. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die Pepper Teile da deutlich weniger wiegen. Der Frog Rahmen ist aber ne gute Basis. Bis auf die Lackqualität halt... Mir ist das Paket so auf jeden Fall lieber, als ein Bleirahmen mit XT-Schaltwerk dranne...


----------



## track94 (22. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte das 20" Pepper mit den üblichen Verdächtigen ausgestattet Vorbau und Lenker Kcnc , Sattel Ody usw und die Teile können dann an das nächste Rad weiter rutschen da unser kleiner erst zwei ist.
Da dauerts noch mit dem 20. 
Deswegen wollte ich mal rechnen wo ich lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (22. Juli 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Kettenpeitsche oder alte Kette um die Kassette festzuhalten und einen Kassttenabzieher



Shimano TLLR15 passt?


----------



## track94 (22. Juli 2015)

Ich denke der passt


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte mir fuers schrauben den Koffer hier gekauft:

http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-all2gether-werkzeugkoffer/aid:711694

Qualitaet fuer Hobbyschrauber in Ordnung. Wenn du 3 Werkzeuge einzeln kaufst, bist du schon beim Preis fuer so einen Koffer. Da ist eigentlich alles drin, was man so braucht.


----------



## track94 (28. Juli 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Räder live angeschaut...sehr nett , gefallen sehr gut.
Leider gab es in dem SHOP keine Beratung und wir konnten auch nicht probesitzen...schade.

Das 14" gefällt allerdings nicht so gut , da dort das Tretlager extrem hoch sitzt.

Fazit: Das 24" wird ein Frog


----------



## jansonsen (9. Dezember 2015)

Moin Gemeinde,

Ich hoffe dies liest jemand rechtzeitig, da ich morgen Mittag zuschlagen werde, bei einem orangen 48er frog für meinen Sohn (Beininnenlänge rund 43cm). Wir leben in England, konnten es also beim örtlichen Lieblingshändler (der mich übrigens erst auf frog brachte, als ich nach den Isla
Bikes fragte - den super Thread hier hab ich erst daraufhin entdeckt) zurücklegen lassen. 

Meine dringlichen Fragen für morgen:

1. hier ist mehrfach die Rede davon, die Reifen gleich tauschen zu lassen.  Warum eigentlich? Sind die verbauten zu dünn? Welche würdet Ihr nachfragen?
2. Auf was muss ich besonders achten? Ich meine Nabenspiel war ein Thema. U.a. werd ich die Jungs wohl bitten, die Bremsen auf "Kontinental", also Vorderrad auf linke Seite zu wechseln. 
3. Woran erkenne ich, ob es die neueste frog Version ist?
4. Welche weiteren Umrüstungen würdet Ihr schon beim Kauf anfragen?

Vielen Dank und vorweihnachtliche Grüße aus England,

Jan


----------



## AlexMC (20. Februar 2016)

Heute kam ein großes Paket von Merlin Cycles - nach nur 3 Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (23. Februar 2016)

Fertig, Schwalbe Black Jack noch aufgezogen:


----------



## AlexMC (24. Februar 2016)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## diana-alice (24. Februar 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt
> 
> Wie groß ist der Fahrer?


----------



## AlexMC (24. Februar 2016)

Knapp über 1 m.


----------



## diana-alice (25. Februar 2016)

Er wirkt wesentlich größer.


----------



## Fisch123 (25. Februar 2016)

Der Junior ist doch schon viel zu groß für den kleinen Frosch!
Kannste   zum Ende der Saison wieder verkaufen.


----------



## kc85 (25. Februar 2016)

Würde ich auch sagen, sieht nach "der Affe auf dem Schleifstein" aus. 

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2016)

Ganz so schlimm sehe ich es nicht, muss aber von den Bilder her auch sagen: im Moment ok, wird aber nicht mehr lange wirklich passen...


----------



## Fisch123 (25. Februar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm sehe ich es nicht, muss aber von den Bilder her auch sagen: im Moment ok, wird aber nicht mehr lange wirklich passen...


Im Moment ok, sieht bei mir anders aus! Das Rädchen ist doch deutlich zu klein. MMn ein Fehlkauf AlexMC.


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2016)

Folgt man dem aktuellen Trend der Hersteller, ist das Rad natürlich zu klein. Hätte dann übrigens auch zu schmale Reifen. 

Ich fahre mit SL 90 immer noch ein 26" MTB, und das wird auch so bleiben. Meinste das sieht "besser" aus? Ist aber seit 30 Jahren so üblich und hat besseres Handling als dieser "ZwanzigNeuner"-Kram.

Finde das Rad ok, aber in die nächste Größe wäre er auch schnell reingewachsen, hätte diese wohl deshalb bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diana-alice (25. Februar 2016)

Ist das denn ein 16 Zoll?


----------



## Fisch123 (25. Februar 2016)

diana-alice schrieb:


> Ist das denn ein 16 Zoll?


Muss ein Frog 48, also 16" sein


----------



## AlexMC (25. Februar 2016)

Ist ein Frog 48, also 16''. Bisher konnte ich ihn nicht von seinem Dawes 14'' runterbringen, auch wenn das inzwischen wirklich zu klein war.
Mein Großer ist auch eher spät auf die nächste Größe gewechselt. Scheinen meine Vorliebe für eher kompakte. handlichere Bikes zu teilen...
Sohn ist glücklich, somit für mich kein Fehlkauf.


----------



## diana-alice (25. Februar 2016)

Mir ist das auch lieber. Vermutlich ist das Foto unvorteilhaft? 
Mein Sohn ist nämlich 105 cm und wirkt kleiner auf seinem Kubikes 16 ".


----------



## trolliver (25. Februar 2016)

Sohn ist glücklich. Das ist was zählt. Gibt andere Kinder (und deren Eltern) mit anderen Präferenzen. Meiner sitzt lieber so früh wie möglich auf größeren Rädern, dem reichte von Beginn an, wenn er mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden kam. Bei der Tochter wird das vermutlich anders werden.


----------



## paradox (26. Februar 2016)

Vorallem der Helm ist zu klein


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Februar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Vorallem der Helm ist zu klein


Quatsch, der passt doch Bombe!
Macht nur die Mütze, und die Geschwindigkeit


----------



## paradox (26. Februar 2016)

Ahja,  Hauptsache Anti!


----------



## AlexMC (26. Februar 2016)

Der Helm wurde nicht dafür entworfen, über einem Fleecehoodie getragen zu werden   Aber noch fährt er kein S1-S2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fozzibaermopped (1. März 2016)

Muss auch mal wat los werden:
Habe heute mit meinem Sohn (Größe 107cm Schrittlänge 42cm) das frog 48 beim Händler probegefahren. Das Austellungsstück war platt, hatte ich erst gar nicht bemerkt. Aber er hat sich drauf gesetzt und ist sofort los gezogen, als ob einer hinten anschiebt. Umstieg von einem 12 Zoll Puky auf das Frog 48 ... kein Problem. Eigendlich wollte ich erst das 43er probieren, aber das war gar nicht nötig. Der Sattel ist in der untersten Stellung recht tief, so dass die Schrittweite 42 absolut OK ist. er kommt mit Turnschuhen locker mit beiden Vorderfüßen auf den Boden. Auf dem ersten richtigen outdoorausritt heute Nachmittag hatte er dem Wetter entsprechend Winterstiefel mit etwas dickeren Sohlen an, da stand er mit dem ganzen Fuß auf (Im Laden hatte er Converse chucks mit flachen Sohlen an, die Stiefel haben hinten etwas Absatz).
Ich möchte mir sogar das Urteil erlauben, das die Angabe zum Frog 48 (Bezogen auf die Schrittlänge) korrigiert werden müsste.
Als Vergleichsbike hat mein Sohn noch das kokua liketoBike 16 gefahren. Dieses war aber zu lang. Die Sitzposition zu gestreckt. Ich habe die Räder mal so gut es ging nebeneinander gestellt, so dass die Tretlagerwellen auf gleicher Höhe waren, da stand der Lenker am Kukua gute 5cm! weiter vorne und der Sattel etwa eine Daumenbreite weiter hinten.
Vorteile vom Frog 48:
- Ganz klar das Gewicht, es ist glatt 2kg leichter als sein altes Puky Z2.
- Die Komponenten machen größtenteils einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Man hat das Gefühl, es sind Markenkomponenten, wo die Labels abgezogen wurden. Rahmen und Gabel zB sind sehr sauber geschweißt und die Lackierung ist Einwandfrei. bremsen von Tektro machen keinen "billigen" Eindruck. Die Hebel sind für die kleinen Händchen sehr gut und die griffweite lässt sich auch noch mit einer Madenschraube einstellen.
einzig die Schutzblechhaltelaschen machen einen wackeligen Eindruck. Aber, sind die erst montiert und die Halteschrauben angezogen, sind die Laschen Spielfrei.

Drei Sachen sind mir negativ aufgefallen (Aber nur Kleinigkeiten):
1.) Die Bremszüge sind falsch herum (Vorderradbremse war auf dem rechten Hebel) und sie sind zu lang. Habe im Laden die Züge am Griff ausgehangen (Gut das da geschlitzte Einstellschrauben und Kontermuttern am Hebel sind) und die Seiten vertauscht (1Minute Arbeit) dann stimmts. 
2.) Der hintere Bremszug ist leider so lang, das er vor der V-Brake einen Bogen nach unten macht. Dadurch schleift das 90° Alu- Umlenkröhrchen der V-Brake am Rahmen und da ist schon eine Scheuerstelle im Lack. Habe den Zug aus der Bremse hinten rausgezogen und die Hülle 3cm gekürzt und das Röhrchen ca. 10° weiter aufgebogen, jetzt läuft der Zug sauber, schleift nicht mehr am Rahmen und die Bremse geht leichter.
3. Am Hinterrad ist nur auf der rechten Seite ein Kettenspanner montiert. Habe eine Anfrage an den Händler per Mail geschrieben, ob das so sein soll (Vielleicht Gewichtsersparnis), oder es kann auch sein, das der linke bei der Montage vergessen wurde, warte auf Antwort.

Aber sonst kann ich für das kleine Rädchen nur beide Daumen hoch geben, für den Preis Top. Der freundliche Händler in Gelsenkirchen hat zur Zeit sogar 3% auf die Frogs, so hat es nur 252 Euro gekostet. Und dadurch, das wir das Ausstellungsbike direkt gekauft haben, musste ich es noch nicht einmal montieren. Habe zu Hause nur alle Schrauben mit dem Innensechskantschüssel auf festen Sitz getestet, da waren alle Schrauben fest. Mit dabei sind 2 Satz Reifen (Ein Straßenprofil und Geländeprofil) und zwei weitere Schläuche zu den Reifen.

Wir werden nun auch etwas abseits der Straße fahren (Das war mit dem Puky nicht möglich) und weiter berichten.


----------



## trifi70 (1. März 2016)

Fozzibaermopped schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist in der untersten Stellung recht tief, so dass die Schrittweite 42 absolut OK ist.
> ...
> Ich möchte mir sogar das Urteil erlauben, das die Angabe zum Frog 48 (Bezogen auf die Schrittlänge) korrigiert werden müsste.
> ...
> ...


Man sollte hier nicht nur die minimale Sattelhöhe berücksichtigen, sondern auch die Rahmenlänge (scheint aber zu passen) und die Kurbellänge (was gerne vergessen wird).

Bremsen sind halt "Englisch" montiert. Das sollte ein dt. Händler aber wissen und direkt umrüsten. Es sei denn der Kunde wünscht es anders.

Züge sind ev. länger, damit man längeren Vorbau montieren kann. Du hast ja festgestellt, dass das Rad kurz ausfällt. Wenn die Position passt, Züge gerne einkürzen. Könnte der Händler natürlich gerne als Service anbieten...

Montage sollte beim Kauf beim LBS eigentlich *immer* selbstverständlich sein. Und fürs Ausstellungsrad gibts sicher etwas Rabatt.


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (1. März 2016)

Ist alles kein Problem. Sind für mich keine no go Kriterien und es war alles schnell geändert, sind halt Kleinigkeiten die mir aufgefallen sind.  Bin ja sehr froh, das mein Sohn damit so gut klar kommt. Und die 5 von 5 Sterne bekommt das Bike von mir auch so.
Kurbellänge und Rahmengeometrie hatte ich schon geschaut, dass das passt. Wir sind extra nach Gelsenkirchen gefahren, weil ich im Falle des nicht gefallens gleich das Kokua mit testen konnte. Das waren so die zwei Bikes in der engeren Wahl.
Die langen Züge vorne am Lenker habe ich gelassen wie sie sind. Es ging nur um das letzte Stück zwischen Rahmen und V-Brake:

Dort habe ich die Hülle gekürzt, so geht der Zug von der Bremse direkt nach vorne und nicht erst nach unten. Dann noch den Rohrbogen etwa 10° aufgebogen (Vom Rahmen weg) und alles ist super. Da wo der Pfeil ist, hat das Teil am Rahmen geschliffen. Positiver Nebeneffekt, die Bremse geht jetzt noch etwas leichter zu ziehen.


----------



## herrundmeister (2. März 2016)

Fozzibaermopped schrieb:


> Ist alles kein Problem. Sind für mich keine no go Kriterien und es war alles schnell geändert, sind halt Kleinigkeiten die mir aufgefallen sind.  Bin ja sehr froh, das mein Sohn damit so gut klar kommt. Und die 5 von 5 Sterne bekommt das Bike von mir auch so.
> Kurbellänge und Rahmengeometrie hatte ich schon geschaut, dass das passt. Wir sind extra nach Gelsenkirchen gefahren, weil ich im Falle des nicht gefallens gleich das Kokua mit testen konnte. Das waren so die zwei Bikes in der engeren Wahl.
> Die langen Züge vorne am Lenker habe ich gelassen wie sie sind. Es ging nur um das letzte Stück zwischen Rahmen und V-Brake:
> Anhang anzeigen 468600
> Dort habe ich die Hülle gekürzt, so geht der Zug von der Bremse direkt nach vorne und nicht erst nach unten. Dann noch den Rohrbogen etwa 10° aufgebogen (Vom Rahmen weg) und alles ist super. Da wo der Pfeil ist, hat das Teil am Rahmen geschliffen. Positiver Nebeneffekt, die Bremse geht jetzt noch etwas leichter zu ziehen.


Könntest Flexpipes verbauen, dann verläuft der Zug harmonscher. Habe ich sowohl am Kania als auch am Frog gemacht. Bei beiden waren die Züge zu lang


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (2. März 2016)

Ja, sieht sehr gut aus, aber es ist jetzt OK wie es ist. Kein Schleifen mehr und die Bremse geht leicht.


----------



## veraono (27. März 2016)

herrundmeister schrieb:


>


Hey, ist Das das Orange von Frog? Weil “gelb“ gibt's laut Homepage gar nicht (oder gab's das früher mal?) . Die Farbe ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen und finde sie absolut Hammer. 

Bin Grad auf der Suche nach einem 24 bike und das Frog 62 ist in der engeren Auswahl, kennt jemand den BB Drop? Finde außer der Oberrohr Länge keine Geo Daten?!
Danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (27. März 2016)

Ja, das ist das originale Orange.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (27. März 2016)

Auf dem Foto sieht es wie Gelb aus (Kommt aber auf den Monitortyp an), in Natura ist es wirlich grell Orange...


----------



## trifi70 (27. März 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Hey, ist Das das Orange von Frog? Weil “gelb“ gibt's laut Homepage gar nicht (oder gab's das früher mal?) . Die Farbe ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen und finde sie absolut Hammer.
> 
> Bin Grad auf der Suche nach einem 24 bike und das Frog 62 ist in der engeren Auswahl, kennt jemand den BB Drop? Finde außer der Oberrohr Länge keine Geo Daten?!
> Danke vorab


Das is leider die Crux bei Frog, dass es keine Geo-Daten gibt. Das alte 26er habe ich mal vermessen und die Geo ist ganz passabel, 24er haben wir aber nicht. Wenn Kugelblitz in Freiburg ganz nett ist und Du höflich nachfragst, messen sie es Dir ev. aus und Du könntest die Daten dann netterweise im 24er Geo-Thread posten, für den Fall, dass andere Interessenten später mal danach suchen sollten.


----------



## herrundmeister (29. März 2016)

Mein Händler hat leider kein 62 stehen sonst hätte ich es schnell vermessen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## superseven78 (4. April 2016)

Zum Saisonstart mit neuer Bereifung und einem Gewicht von ca. 8,7 kg:


----------



## veraono (9. April 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Hey, ist Das das Orange von Frog? Weil “gelb“ gibt's laut Homepage gar nicht (oder gab's das früher mal?) . Die Farbe ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen und finde sie absolut Hammer.
> 
> Bin Grad auf der Suche nach einem 24 bike und das Frog 62 ist in der engeren Auswahl, kennt jemand den BB Drop? Finde außer der Oberrohr Länge keine Geo Daten?!
> Danke vorab


So, die Entscheidung fiel nun tatsächlich zugunsten des Frog 62, (Konkurrenten waren Pepperbikes 24 mit first air und Orbea Mx Team), schlagendes Argument war letztlich das Preis/ Leistungs-Verhältnis, für 355 mit inkl. Versand (und einem 10 EUR Gutschein für den Shop) war outstanding mit der Ausstattung (wie dem 2. Satz MTB-Reifen und dem Kleinzeug wie Schutzbleche etc).
Bike ist heute gekommen und das Orange war tatsächlich deutlich "orangener" als es auf allen Monitoren und sämtlichen Online-Bildern aussah  , da war manch _eine _erstmal etwas erstaunt- aber so ist die Farbe zumindest mal nicht langweilig 

Hier noch ein paar Daten zur Frog 62 Geometrie , die ich so nirgends gefunden hab:
BB drop c.a. 25mm
BB Höhe c.a. 273mm
Kettenstrebenlänge 410mm
Gabel EBL 365mm
Minimal möglicher Abstand Tretlager Mitte bis Satteloberkante c.a. 40,5 cm (entlang des Rohres gemessen)
Minimal möglicher Abstand Boden bis Satteloberkante c.a. 66cm (Senkrechtes Lot gemessen)
Alles mit den ab Werk montierten Kenda 1.5 Schlappen.
Gewicht All inkl. (Pedale/Schutzbleche/Reflektoren/Original-Reifen): c.a. 9,9 kg (Kofferwaage).

Die Endmontage war im Gegensatz zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Pepperbikes erstaunlich professionell (dafür dass ich es in dem Shop -Feeride Mountain Schorndorf- eigentlich ohne Endmontage bestellt hatte), war eigentlich nur Laufradeinbau und Schutzbleche hinschrauben, alles Andere perfekt eingestellt. 
Probefahrt steht noch aus

Edit: hier noch ein kleines (schlechtes) Bild aus der Garage, etwas unpassend finde ich allerdings die eigentlich für 26" ausgelegten Steckschutzbleche:


----------



## ottoben (11. April 2016)

Hallo, ich gehöre zu der Übergangsgruppe, wo man den Unterschied zw. einem Supermarkt-Bike und einem kindertauglichen Rad schon kopiert hat, aber dem Gewichtswahn (ironisch und überhaupt nicht böse gemeint - Hut ab vor vielen Bastel-Papas hier!!!) weder mental noch zeitlich noch finanziell sich einschließen kann...

...wir sind auch vom pepperbike20 auf frog62 umgestiegen und mein Eindruck ist Deinem genau das gegenteil - was Endmontage betrifft und die Qualität überhaupt... kann sein dass ich ein Montagserzeugnis erwischt hab, bei dem ich beide Bremsen praktisch von vorne einstellen musste, die Speichen meine Hände auch schwarz gefärbt haben und um Sattelrohr rein zu kriegen mächtig mit Schleifpapier scheuern musste.. dazu noch schief gebohrte Nippelbohrungen in Rädern, die kilometerlangen Züge und - das war die Krönung - an einer Stelle hab ich den Rahmen mitm Fingernagel (kein Witz!) gekratzt... und..und.. und.. das Rad bleibt zwar, aber - sorry - es wird bei uns kein anderes Frog geben...
OK, zum positiven - man sollte, natürlich, nicht von einem 350-teuren Rad das QualiNiwo von Kania&Co erwarten, für das Geld gibt es nur Fernost-pur - so ist das Leben halt... die Maschine ist leicht genug, rollt super und sieht ebenso toll aus... mein Großer ist happy, sein Bruder wegen seines "neuen" hot-pepper-20 auch - der Sommer darf beginnen


----------



## trifi70 (11. April 2016)

Danke für Deine Meinung zu Frog. Auch ich habe meine Probleme mit der Lack-Quali und manch Montagenachlässigkeiten. Ich denke, die Ursache hierfür ist die "letzte Hand" vor dem Verkauf. Die Räder sind kartonverpackt und dazu gedacht, vom Fachhändler ausgepackt und aufgebaut und entsprechend "endmontiert" zu werden. Die meisten der Punkte, die Du beschreibst, fallen wohl hierunter (Endmontage, Feinjustierung).

Nimmt nun ein Onlein-Kistenschieber den vom Hersteller erhaltenen Karton, macht ihn im besten Fall mal auf um zu schauen, ob auch ein Rad mit der richtigen Farbe drin ist, macht dann wieder zu und versendet... an jemanden der keine Schrauberintentionen hat... ist der Ärger quasi vorprogrammiert. Man könnte jetzt damit zum örtlichen Fachhändler um die Ecke gehen und das dort richten lassen. Sollte sich aber nicht wundern, wenn der dazu keine Zeit oder keinen Bock hat oder im besten Fall einen hohen Stundensatz aufruft.

Wenn Du bereit bist, ein paar Schrauber-Grundkenntnisse zu erwerben und die ca. Stunde pro Rad zu investieren, ist Frog wohl ok. Und das zu können ist nie verkehrt. Mit jedem Rad mehr im Familienfuhrpark macht sich das ja bezahlt. Auf Tour, wo oft keine fremde Hilfe in Sicht ist, sowieso.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. April 2016)

Mit Verlaub gesagt: Bullshit!
Mehr kann man da nicht sagen.
Ihr wollt ein paar Mäuse sparen, ist ja nicht verkehrt, und moniert dann schlechte Qualität?
Moniert es doch bei Frog, sonst ändert sich da doch nichts!
Meine Meinung: hier gibt es genug zu diesen Themen nachzulesen,
wer dann noch unwissend kauft ist einfach selber schuld und braucht m.M n. hier nicht rumzuheulen.
Entweder etwas mehr ausgeben oder was noch besser ist, selber zusammenschrauben. Dann kann man sich wenigstens bei einer Fehlinvestition oder schlechter Schrauberqauali selber in den Allerwertsten treten.


----------



## ottoben (11. April 2016)

ach, bleibt einfach cool, Leute und sorry - ich wusste nicht, dass hier nur Standing Ovation erlaubt ist...
ja, bin ziemlich unerfahren und Euch, Schraubenkönige, hab ich mein ehrliches Lob auch ausgesprochen, aber bei Kokua (jamper und 16") und pepper20 hab ich leider gelernt, dass man eben aus dem Karton das Ding rausholt, Vorderrad-Sattel reinsteckt, Pedale anschraubt - und fertig, nix mehr und alles war gut...
außerdem, Ihr wisst ja selber, wie es bei den Radläden mit guten Kinderrädern aussieht, deswegen kauft man da und so wie man kann.. glaub auch nicht, dass ein Fachhändler mir den Rahmen schweigend ersetzt hätte, weil die Lackschicht zu dünn, sowie die schief gebohrten  Felgen... oder muss er die zusammengerollten Stücke chinesischer Zeitungen aus diversen Kleinbohrungen am Rahmen (Gewindeschutz beim Lackieren, wobei beim Pepper hab keine SZ gefunden ) raus holen und nicht der Produzent?...
OK, liebe Leute, ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag keinem Spaß verderben sondern möglichst sachliche Kritik aussprechen und vor allem die wenig erfahrenen warnen - das Rad ist zwar gut (wirklich), aber erwartet kein Wunder für den Preis, bestellt nach Möglichkeit - wie schon gesagt wurde - mit Endmontage beim freundlichen Händler und wenn doch ein Karton ausm Internet - Schraubenkiste parat halten...

Viel Spaß Euch und Euren Kindern mit Drahtesel jeglicher Fabrikate!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (12. April 2016)

Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp. Zumindest mein Posting war nicht als Kritik an Dir gemeint, sondern ich wollte mal die Hintergründe beleuchten, die da möglicherweise zu Frust führen können (nicht unbedingt müssen!). Ist halt für andere Interessenten interessant bzw. sogar wichtig, dies einfach vorab zu wissen.

Wenn ich Dir jetzt erzähle, dass an meinem Frog die Lackquali nicht stimmt, die Kette so schlecht genietet war, dass der Niet noch rausschaute und sie bald gerissen wäre (!!) und dies auch noch durch einen falsch eingefädelten Schaltzug unterstützt worden wäre, weil dies zu dejustierten Gängen führt und damit ein Springen der Kette noch extra provoziert... Ohje, und ich weiß: dieses Rad hat sogar die Hände und Endkontrolle eines Händlers durchlaufen. Da bin ICH froh, dass nicht ein unbedarfter Kunde genau dieses Rad erhalten hat... Und der Händler hat selbstverständlich von mir eine entsprechende Rückmeldung erhalten. Und nun kannst Du ungefähr einordnen, warum und unter welchem Hintergrund ich mein oberes Posting verfasst habe. 

Und Fisch/Sabine... die meint das nicht so. Also hoff ich mal so. Mit der Zeit lernt man die Leute hier vom Umgangston ja irgendwie "kennen" und da fällt das BS-Posting nicht unbedingt aus dem Rahmen. 
"Geheult" hat ja keiner und Du bist mit dem Rad bzgl. P/L zufrieden, so what.


----------



## AlexMC (12. April 2016)

Hm, bei mir war die Vormontage eigentlich tadellos (an dem kleinen Frosch ist ja auch weniger dran ), aber wenn es im großen Karton kommt, kann man auch mehr Pech haben.
Wenn es aber so vom Händler kommt, ist es eigentlich eine Schande, denn wozu brauch' ich dann einen Händler?

Mein Sohn mag es jedenfalls:


----------



## herrundmeister (20. April 2016)

Gestern den Steuersatz des Frog 55 einstellen wollen. Kann nicht funktionieren






Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2016)

Irgendwo gegen gebrummt? oder so gekauft?


----------



## herrundmeister (20. April 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Irgendwo gegen gebrummt? oder so gekauft?


meines Wissens ist er nirgends dagegen gefahren. Auch bin ich der Meinung das eine Verformung an dieser Stelle im eingebauten Zustand nicht hinzukriegen ist. Vorne sieht man das der Gabelschaft am Steuerrohr geschliffen hat (2cm über dem Konus)
Habe es mal meinem Händler zur Rekla geschickt. Der Rahmen / Steuerrohr ist nicht verformt.


----------



## kc85 (20. April 2016)

Sieht echt übel aus.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (21. April 2016)

Vielleicht täuscht das Bild, aber ich sehe eine "S"-Form. Also außer dem Schaft (nach vorne) scheinen auch die Gabelscheiden nach hinten verbogen. Das spricht für "irgendwo gegen". Könnte ja theoretisch auch im Karton (beim Transport) passiert sein.

Wie alt ist das Rad und seit wann ist der Steuersatz dejustiert gewesen?

Die Gabeln sind sehr leicht (zumindest unsere am 72er), möglicherweise ist das der Preis den man dafür zahlt, dass sie weniger robust sind?


----------



## Roelof (22. April 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...aber ich sehe eine "S"-Form...


 S-Bend Gabel statt Hinterbau?? vl. haben die nur das Ende verwechselt... 
@herrundmeister hoffe die Gabel wird unbürokratisch getauscht.


----------



## herrundmeister (22. April 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> S-Bend Gabel statt Hinterbau?? vl. haben die nur das Ende verwechselt...
> @herrundmeister hoffe die Gabel wird unbürokratisch getauscht.


Sieht gut aus, auch mein Händler meinte das diese Art der Verformung nicht im eingebauten Zustand herbeizuführen ist. Gabel geht zur Rekla an (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) den deutschen Vertrieb von Frog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (29. April 2016)

So, neue Gabel innerhalb einer Woche, leider nur in Signalorange 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OEMcomputer (10. Juni 2016)

Eine Frage mal zum Frog 48:
Wurde an dem Modell in den letzten 1-2 Jahren irgendwas verbessert oder geändert?
Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, damit unser sackschweres 12" Puky zu ersetzen,
tendiere aber eher zu einem gebrauchten, falls es da keine großen Unterschiede zu einem neuen gibt...


----------



## trifi70 (14. Juni 2016)

Das eine oder andere ändert sich schon mal. Sowohl in der Spec (Schaltwerk, Anzahl Gänge, Schaltgriff, Kurbellänge etc.) als teilweise auch an der Geo. Wie es jetzt en detail beim 48er aussieht weiß ich nicht. Ist aber auch kein Grund, ein gebrauchtes nicht zu nehmen. Würde schauen dass/wie es passt und gut ist.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2016)

OEMcomputer schrieb:


> Eine Frage mal zum Frog 48:
> Wurde an dem Modell in den letzten 1-2 Jahren irgendwas verbessert oder geändert?
> Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, damit unser sackschweres 12" Puky zu ersetzen,
> tendiere aber eher zu einem gebrauchten, falls es da keine großen Unterschiede zu einem neuen gibt...


 Bei dem 48er sind die Änderungen egal. Dieses Jahr gab es positive Änderungen bei den größeren Rädern.


----------



## track94 (14. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei dem 48er sind die Änderungen egal. Dieses Jahr gab es positive Änderungen bei den größeren Rädern.


Nich so geheimnisvoll ......raus mit der Sprache


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2016)

Endlich weg von der Griffschaltung, 2.tes Set Mäntel, nutzbare Schutzbleche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OEMcomputer (14. Juni 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das eine oder andere ändert sich schon mal. Sowohl in der Spec (Schaltwerk, Anzahl Gänge, Schaltgriff, Kurbellänge etc.) als teilweise auch an der Geo. Wie es jetzt en detail beim 48er aussieht weiß ich nicht. Ist aber auch kein Grund, ein gebrauchtes nicht zu nehmen. Würde schauen dass/wie es passt und gut ist.


Ja stimmt schon. Aber auch die gebrauchten werden noch ziemlich teuer gehandelt (160-200€).
Wenn jetzt das aktuelle Modell irgendwie besser oder leichter wär, dann würd ich ein neues nehmen.
Das ließe sich in ein paar Jahren vermutlich auch besser wieder verkaufen...


----------



## snoopy008 (23. August 2016)

Kann jemand was dazu sagen mit welcher Innenbeinlänge das Frog 62 gefahren werden kann ? (Wurde ja hier schon mal vorgestellt, leider steht keine IBL dabei). Den Angaben von Frog kann man ja nicht so recht trauen.


----------



## AndiK75 (23. August 2016)

Hallo Snoopy, die Beinlänge steht im Model.
Beim Frog 62 beträgt die mind. IBL 62cm.


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (23. August 2016)

Der Modellnahme ist laut Hersteller die empfohlene mindest Beinlänge... aber geh in den Laden und setz Dein Kind drauf. Unser Sohn hatte laut Herstellerangaben das 43er nehmen müssen, kam aber mit dem 48er super zurecht. Das 43 machte bei ihm den Eindruck, das er es ablegt, anstatt neu anschafft...


----------



## snoopy008 (1. September 2016)

Als Geschenk geht das mit dem draufsetzen schlecht. Aber in #273 steht, dass die Sattelhöhe 66cm beträgt. Bei seinem jetzigen 16er Rad steht die Satteloberkante auf 64cm. Insofern überlege ich ob, ich mir das 20er sparen kann und gleich auf ein 24er gehe


----------



## AndiK75 (1. September 2016)

Mein Sohn (6,5) hat eine IBL von 58 cm.
Er hat letzte Woche ein Scott JR24 (Rahmengrösse 30cm) bekommen. Der Sattel musste sogar schon ein paar cm rausgezogen werden. 







Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tristero (29. März 2017)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich die Lackquali inzwischen verbessert hat? Würde sonst nämlich eher zu etwas anderem tendieren. Danke!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. April 2017)

Lack Qualität ist bei unserem gut. Vormontage solala... Aber nichts wildes was sich nicht schnell lösen lassen würde mit etwas Geschick.


----------



## puckthefly (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
Meine Junior braucht ein neues Rad und es soll das Frog 52 oder 55 werden.
Beininnenlänge ist aktuelle 50,5-51,0 also eigentlich das Frog 52.
Passt das so oder würdet ihr eher zum 55 greifen, aber zu gross macht ja auch keinen Sinn oder?
Stefan


----------



## Kati (1. Mai 2017)

Mein Kind (1,1m 47-48cm Schrittlänge) hatte ich beim Händler jetzt auf Frog 52 sitzen. Mit Sattel tiefste Position, kam es mit Zehenspitzen runter (große Füße EUR 30). Hatte das Rad gut unter Kontrolle, sah auch gut aus.
Beim 55 ist Rahmen ja 1" (2,5cm) höher. Was es bei Oberrohrlänge ausmacht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (1. Mai 2017)

puckthefly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Meine Junior braucht ein neues Rad und es soll das Frog 52 oder 55 werden.
> Beininnenlänge ist aktuelle 50,5-51,0 also eigentlich das Frog 52.
> Passt das so oder würdet ihr eher zum 55 greifen, aber zu gross macht ja auch keinen Sinn oder?
> Stefan


Ich finde es mittlerweile , insbesondere wenn man   ab und zu mal im Unwegsamen  unterwegs ist, sinnvoller eher früher auf die nächste Laufrad- Größe zu gehen, dafür evtl. mit kleinerem Rahmen. Bei den kleinen Rädern finde ich den Unterschied von z.B. 16“ auf 20“  oder von 20“  auf 24“  beim Überrollen voll z.B. Wurzeln oder beim Geradeauslauf bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten echt krass erfahrbar. Also ich  an deiner Stelle  würd's mit dem Frog 52 machen und dafür im nächsten Schritt lieber etwas früher auf 24" Wechseln.


----------



## puckthefly (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo ihr beiden, 
Danke für eure Infos, habe mich jetzt für das 55er entschieden - er müsste draufpassen. 
War auch einfach, die gewünschte Farbe gab's aktuell nur beim 55er.... 
Geburtstag ist erst ca in einem Monat aber ich werde berichten wie es passt. 
Danke u VG


----------



## superseven78 (24. Mai 2017)

Biete ein gebrauchtes Frog 52 im Bikemarkt an:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/956488-frog-bikes-frogbikes-frog-52-20-zoll-neuwertig


----------



## HolyGuacomole (21. Februar 2018)

Hi, habe jetzt den Thread durchgelesen, aber meines Erachtens die gesuchte Info nicht gefunden:
Welche maximale Mantelbreite passt in den Frog 62 Rahmen und welche Reifen habt ihr aufgezogen? 
Die Kendareifen erscheinen mir sehr schwer und für den Offroadeinsatz untauglich. Ideen?


----------



## Linipupini (21. Februar 2018)

original sind da 1.75er aufgezogen, da dürften doch locker 2.1 draufgehen?


----------



## HolyGuacomole (21. Februar 2018)

Das ist genau meine Frage ... was passt in den Rahmen und womit habt ihr es (auf den Felgen) schon probiert?


----------



## Linipupini (21. Februar 2018)

HolyGuacomole schrieb:


> Das ist genau meine Frage ... was passt in den Rahmen und womit habt ihr es (auf den Felgen) schon probiert?


Mess doch einfach links und rechts neben dem Reifen Wie viel Platz noch ist, dann kannste es doch ausrechnen!


----------



## melbourne2018 (22. Februar 2018)

Meine Tochter soll ein neues Rad bekommen. Das Kubike K24s Tour und das Frog 62 sind in der engeren Wahl. Passen Beide bei 129cm und 58cm Schritthöhe. Zwischen den Beiden liegen preislich € 80,-. Das K24s ist 0,5kg leichter was für mich nicht den großen Unterschied macht.
Gibt es irgendwelche technischen Unterschiede zwischen den Bikes?
Gibt einen qualitativen Unterschied oder
Gibt es einen Unterschied beim Wiederverkauf?


----------



## Tristero (9. April 2018)

melbourne2018 schrieb:


> Meine Tochter soll ein neues Rad bekommen. Das Kubike K24s Tour und das Frog 62 sind in der engeren Wahl. Passen Beide bei 129cm und 58cm Schritthöhe. Zwischen den Beiden liegen preislich € 80,-. Das K24s ist 0,5kg leichter was für mich nicht den großen Unterschied macht.
> Gibt es irgendwelche technischen Unterschiede zwischen den Bikes?
> Gibt einen qualitativen Unterschied oder
> Gibt es einen Unterschied beim Wiederverkauf?




Beschäftige mich mit der gleichen Frage und in diesem Zusammenhang mit der Art der Größenmessung: Was genau bedeutet "62"? Ist das der Abstand der minimalen Sattelhöhe vom Boden oder tatsächlich die minimale Schrittlänge? Im ersteren Fall könnte man ab SL55 beim Kind was werden, im zweiten logischerweise nicht. Zwischen dem erstgenannten Zustand und realer SL62 liegen locker 1-2 Saisons...

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (9. April 2018)

Laut Frog soll die 62 schon die Innenbeinlänge sein, aber... 

Ich kann es dir jetzt nur vom 20" (52) sagen. Da hat mein Kind mit SL 47/48cm das erste Mal draufgesessen und kam mit Zehenspitzen runter (zum Stehenbleiben ok). Die minimale Sattelhöhe ist 59cm.

Ich würde das Kind einfach mal drauf setzen


----------



## herrundmeister (9. April 2018)

jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Frog MTB 69? Werde dieses voraussichtlich am Freitag in die Hände bekommen und dann gerne meinen Eindruck mit euch teilen, hätte aber gerne andere Meinungen gehört.


----------



## willie (26. April 2018)

Hat jetzt schon jemand Erfahrung mit den neuen Frog MTB's sammeln können?


----------



## MarcoBO67 (10. Mai 2018)

Erfahrungen zum neuen Frog MTB würden mich auch interessieren, da für meine Tochter ein neues bike her muss.


----------



## alexx80 (18. Mai 2018)

Würde mich auch interessieren
Wir haben heute ein Frog78 für die Straße/ Alltag bekommen und es passt meiner Tochter bei innenbeinlänge 72 schon gut, sie kommt barfuß mit beiden Füßen mehr als nur Zehenspitzen runter, oberrohrlänge geht auch grade schon, bin froh, dass ich durch die Infos hier größer bestellt hab!
Bremsen waren nicht eingestellt bzw auch vorne/hinten vertauscht, hat schon alles etwas gedauert... 
sie ist jedenfalls begeistert! Testfahrt folgt morgen!


----------



## joglo (19. Mai 2018)

Bitte dann auch ein paar Bilder einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoBO67 (23. Mai 2018)

War heute in einem Laden der die Frog MTBs hatte und konnte sie mir anschauen bzw. durch meine Tochter Probefahren lassen. Im großen und ganzen ok, verfehlen aber aus meiner Sicht den formulierten Anspruch. Die Kettenstrebe ist durch die Option einen Ständer anzubringen viel zu lang. Die Reifenfreiheit hinten ist dadurch auch bescheiden. Aktuell sind Kenda Reifen drauf die für ernsthafte Trails nicht taugen (1.95 Zoll). Mehr als 1 cm plus bleibt nicht für andere Reifen. Die Federgabel macht mir einen guten Eindruck und erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Manitou.... Die Übersetzung ist mit 1x9 (32 vorne, 36 hinten) nicht wirklich Berg tauglich (Schweiz als Einsatzgebiet). Das Bike bietet also einiges an Tuning Möglichkeiten . Mit knapp 800 CHF für die mittlere Variante auch kein Schnäppchen und da überleg ich mir dann schon ob ich nicht gleich ein Vpace 275 nehme. Da muss ich nicht noch in Tuning investieren.
Von der Größe: Meine Tochter hat innenbeinlänge von 69.5 bei einer Größe von 141cm, also lange Beine. Das 69 würde ihr im Moment perfekt passen.


----------



## MarcoBO67 (3. Juni 2018)

Nachdem ich meine Teilekiste zu Hause nach brauchbarem zum Tuning eines Frog MTB durchsucht hatte und da doch einiges zusammengekommen ist, wurde doch eins gekauft in Grösse 69. Die angegebenen 11.4 kg scheinen plausibel zu sein. Allerdings hab ich leider keine Waage um das wirklich zu messen. Heute ging’s ans Tuning.
Laufräder raus und gewogen. Schock war groß, Hinterrad ohne Scheibe und Kassette bei 1048g und das Vorderrad bei 864g. Sattel mit Stütze bei 576g Leker mit Vorbau bei 318g.
Alle die genannten Teile wurden ersetzt. Neues HR und VR zusammen 1525g, Sattel mit Stütze 380g, Lenker mit Vorbau 224g.
Kassette wurde gegen eine 11-Fach Shimano XT bis 46 Zähne getauscht. Schaltwerk und Lenkerschalter ebenfalls XT. Neue Kette auch.
Totale Gewichtseinsparung rechnerisch bei -642g.
Tochter ist mehr als happy! Was will man mehr.
Sehr positiv ist die Federgabel. Sehr feinfühlig, kein bemerkbarer losbrechen widerstand.
Vorderrad wird noch aus ästhetischen Gründer wie das Hinterrad aufgebaut. Muss ich allerdings erst einspeichern. Vorerst tut es das alte carbonteil aus dem treck eines Freundes.
Fazit: Ausgedehnte Testfahrt ist noch ausstehenden aber so gefällt es mir. Hätte ich allerdings all die Teile nicht gehabt, hätte ich es nicht gekauft.


----------



## MarcoBO67 (3. Juni 2018)

Ach ja, Falls jemand einen Tipp hat für Reifen Tubeless bis Max 55mm breite (Trails im Wald mit Wurzeln und Steinen) wäre ich froh.


----------



## Gorgsenegger (3. August 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich bin relativ neu in der Materie und auf der Suche nach einem "preiswerten" und alltagstauglichen 20 Zoll Fahrrad für unsere Tochter. Ich hatte eigentlich ein Frog Bike im Auge (Frog 52 oder Frog 55), bin jetzt aber durch den Händler meines Vertrauens etwas verunsichert worden. Er riet mit zum Pyro Twenty Large (früher Kania), welches aufgrund verschiedener Dinge wohl besser sein soll. Konkret aufgezählt hat er das Gewicht und auch, dass bei einem Frog Bike kein vernünftiger Fahrradständer montiert werden kann. Natürlich ist das Pyro aber auch teurer und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Aufpreis sich lohnt.

Wichtig sind mir Robustheit (die Kleinen gehen nicht immer liebevoll mit dem Rad um), Sicherheit, leichte Handhabung und auch die Möglichkeit, Ständer, Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger nachrüsten zu können. Inwiefern Unteschiede beim Gewicht eine Rolle spielen weiß ich auch nicht - ein Kilo mehr oder weniger ist doch anteilig des zu bewegenden Gesamtgewichts (Fahrrad + Kind) zu vernachlässigen, oder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Ratschläge, für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung 

Viele Grüße

G.


----------



## Kati (3. August 2018)

Ich bin kein Freund von Large Rahmen (weder Frog 55, noch Pyro 20L) Wenn es um die Größe geht, wäre dann nicht schon ein Pyro 24S möglich?
Das ist imo das kleinste 24“ neben Vpace, das ich kenne. 
Auch wenn ich Frog wegen des geringeren Preises bevorzuge, würde ich da wegen der größeren Laufräder zum Pyro greifen


----------



## Bastian_77 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,
was passt den so bei den 20" Frogs (52/55) maximal an Reifen drauf ?
Und scheint es mir nur so, oder sind die Kettenstreben recht lang ?

THX Bastian


----------



## Kai-Bike (7. Oktober 2018)

MarcoBO67 schrieb:


> Kassette wurde gegen eine 11-Fach Shimano XT bis 46 Zähne getauscht. Schaltwerk und Lenkerschalter ebenfalls XT. Neue Kette auch.
> .


Super Umbau. Gratulation!
Ich habe eine generelle Frage zum Frog 69
Ist am Hinterbau ein Schutzblech fest verschraubbar?
Auf den von mir gefundenen Bildern bin ich mir da nicht so sicher
An der Gabel wohl nicht, da wäre dann wohl was wie dies eine Lösung
https://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/steckschutzbleche.html
Kennt wer den Hersteller von den Blechen? Ist abgebildet bei Fahrrad. de ganz unten auf der Seite als Platzhalter ich finde es aber dort nicht. Alternativen?


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2019)

Letzte Woche Zuwachs bekommen. Frog 69 für die knapp 10jährige. Hier paar Maße und Gewichte, falls jemand mal danach sucht. Dazu paar Bemerkungen was mir so aufgefallen ist.

Lieferung war zügig, momentan fast alle Farben noch lieferbar. Ein großer Shop mit Fokus auf Kinder/Familien-Mobilität liefert portofrei und im Februar noch mit Rabattaktion...

Im Paket waren überraschenderweise 2 Paar Reifen, das hatte ich direkt überlesen. Zudem Schutzbleche anbei und diverse Reflektoren für Speichen, vorne, hinten... Um die Frage im vorigen Posting zu beantworten: beide Schutzbleche werden mit einer Schraube an Gabelkrone bzw. Sitzstrebenverbindung verschraut. Zusätzlich gibt es jeweils 1 Stahl-Bügel. Ein Seitenständer war nicht im Lieferumfang.

Gewicht aus der Box mit Pedalen und den vormontierten Kenda K154 City-Reifen in Breite 1.5 (ohne Schutzbleche) 10,1 kg
Es ist viel Sparpotential beim Gewicht da. Hier ein paar Einzelgewichte:

Kenda K1153 Stollen-Reifen in Breite 1,75 separat mitgeliefert je 500g
Sattel+Stütze 606g
Pedale 327g
Vorderrad 28 Speichen komplett (ohne Schnellspanner) 1640g
Hinterrad 28 Speichen komplett mit Shimano HG30 8x Kassette 12-32 (ohne Schnellspanner) 2293g

Geo:
Oberrohr horizontal 52,5cm Herstellerangabe scheinen zu passen
Tretlagerabsenkung habe ich ca. 33mm gemessen

Die Absenkung ist recht gering, was umso mehr verwundert, da eine in meinen Augen für diese Radgröße zu kurze 140mm Kurbel verbaut ist. Habe diese durch eine 152er ersetzt, die sehr schön gefertigte Frog (anodisiert, Q-Faktor sehr schön klein mit ca. 135mm) steht zum Verkauf.

Das Foto zeigt das Rad in einem ersten Aufbau mit Leichtsattel und testweise anderen Laufrädern und dicken MTB-Reifen. Der Mountain King II in 2.2 passt da gerade so durch den Hinterbau... Die Schutzbleche wären dafür viel zu schmal.

Aufbauqualität war dieses Mal soweit ok. Laufräder laufen rund, Schaltung ist passend eingestellt, Bremsen mussten ausgerichtet und justiert werden. Kettenlinie ist recht weit innen (ausgezeichneter Q-Faktor der Kurbel!), was zur Folge hat, dass die Kette auf den kleinsten Ritzeln sehr schräg läuft. Beim Steuersatz ist ein Spalt, da kommt schnell Dreck rein. Bei dem Frog 73 meiner Frau musste ich den Steuersatz auch sehr frühzeitig austauschen, da Dreck reingekommen war. Hier würde ich mir wünschen, dass der Hersteller ein paar Euro mehr investiert und einen gedichteten Cartridge Steuersatz verbaut. Felgen sind recht schmal, für die mitgelieferten Reifen aber vollkommen ok.

Ob die Große mit den Daumenschalthebeln zurecht kommt, wird sich morgen zeigen. Reifen werden wohl letztlich die Kenda Stollenreifen montiert und dazu dann die Schutzbleche.

Wer Fragen hat, gerne hier im Thread.

Zu verkaufen sind momentan der Laufradsatz, die 140er Kurbel und die (wirklich zu schwere!) Sattel/Stütz-Kombi.


----------



## willie (26. Februar 2019)

@trifi70 Kurze Frage: Hat der Shop mit Fokus auf Kindermobilität die Bremsen schon auf "deutschen Standard" umgebaut oder ist es ein reiner Kistenschieber und man muss im Falle des Falles alles selber einstellen und umbauen?


----------



## gamble (26. Februar 2019)

Was heisst denn "deutschen Standart"? Ich bestelle auch ggf. demnächst "out of the box".

Weitere Frage an die Frog Besitzer:  Lässt sich an den Frogkurbeln das Kettenblatt tauschen oder ist die "aus einem Guss"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (26. Februar 2019)

willie schrieb:


> @trifi70 Kurze Frage: Hat der Shop mit Fokus auf Kindermobilität die Bremsen schon auf "deutschen Standard" umgebaut oder ist es ein reiner Kistenschieber und man muss im Falle des Falles alles selber einstellen und umbauen?


Was musst du umbauen? Einfach Züge aushängen und auf der anderen Seite wieder einhängen.


gamble schrieb:


> Was heisst denn "deutschen Standart"? Ich bestelle auch ggf. demnächst "out of the box".


 Ich denke er meint das in D rechte Seite hintere Bremse und linke Seite vordere Bremse ist.


gamble schrieb:


> Weitere Frage an die Frog Besitzer:  Lässt sich an den Frogkurbeln das Kettenblatt tauschen oder ist die "aus einem Guss"?


 Ist vernietet, lässt sich nur die komplette Kurbel tauschen


----------



## willie (26. Februar 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> Was musst du umbauen? Einfach Züge aushängen und auf der anderen Seite wieder einhängen.



Ich habe schon Frog Räder gesehen, die hatten viel zu lange Züge, da war es mit nur umhängen nicht getan, sondern man musste auch noch die Züge komplett raus haben, Außenhülle passend kürzen etc...  Daher meine Frage, ob es von dem Shop einfach nur 1:1 versendet wird oder ob die Züge passend und auch die Bremsen umgehängt sind.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2019)

Der Preis war gut, da wird vom Versender nix gemacht. Kauft man vor Ort, sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Sieht man oben mein Foto, wie das Rad im Karton verpackt ist, sollte klar sein, dass das niemand zerlegt, alles einstellt und dann neu verpackt. Der Aufwand wäre enorm und noch dazu besteht dann die Gefahr von Beschädigung auf Transportweg.

Wie geschrieben: Bremsbeläge mussten eingestellt werden. Zug umhängen ebenso, ja. Die Zuglänge war nicht korrekt, also auch nachjustieren. 

Da die Alternative der Selbstbau auf Pyro X.13 Basis gewesen wäre, sind das aber Peanuts   Pyro scheiterte leider an der Farbe. In roh momentan nix lieferbar... Da hätt ich mal früher aufstehen müssen. 

Ich habe bei Frog auch schon einiges gesehen... leider... Man sollte schrauben können und wollen, wenn man so kauft. Ansonsten gibt es inzwischen relativ viele Händler die auch vor Ort anbieten. Dann ist die Aufbauqualität hoffentlich in Ordnung und man hat einen direkten Ansprechpartner, falls doch mal was ist.


----------



## willie (26. Februar 2019)

@trifi70 Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort!


----------



## snoopy008 (18. März 2019)

Gibt auch einen Online-Shop der versendet die Frog-Bikes korrekt vormontiert - ohne Aufpreis.


----------



## willie (19. März 2019)

Ich habe auch einen kleinen Shop gefunden, der die Bremsen umhängt, Zuglänge ablängt und Schaltung und Bremsen einstellt. Ganz ohne Aufpreis und der Preis war nicht viel schlechter als beim großen Versender.


----------



## niros (24. März 2019)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Preis war gut, da wird vom Versender nix gemacht. Kauft man vor Ort, sieht das natürlich anders aus.
> 
> Sieht man oben mein Foto, wie das Rad im Karton verpackt ist, sollte klar sein, dass das niemand zerlegt, alles einstellt und dann neu verpackt. Der Aufwand wäre enorm und noch dazu besteht dann die Gefahr von Beschädigung auf Transportweg.
> 
> ...


----------



## niros (24. März 2019)

@trifi70: meine nun 12einhalb jährige Tochter fährt das Frog 69 seit ca. drei Jahren, Seit diesem Frühjahr mit längerer Sattelstütze und höherem längerem Vorbau. Gewicht spielt hier in der Fast-Ebene eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Die 140er Kurbeln würde ich jedoch gern auch austauschen, auf 152 mm oder noch länger? Wie lange Kurbeln verträgt das Rad? 17 cm würden (nach Probefahrt auf einem Orbea carpe 30 S) geradeso gehen (IBL 73cm), finde den Sprung aber zu groß. 

Was für einen Kurbelsatz ist es an dem lila Rad geworden? Suche nach Tipps welcher Kurbelsatz geeignet wäre/ wo ich so etwas bekomme. Ich zähle beim bisherigen 14 er 36 Zähne, die Übersetzung hat sich bislang bewährt.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## trifi70 (28. März 2019)

Ich habe eine 152er Kurbel montiert, die war von einem 24" Merida.  Verkehrte Welt 
Kettenlinie passt soweit.

Es gibt ja das Frog etwas größer als Frog 73, da ist eine 152er Kurbel dran, die vermutlich passende Kettenlinie hat. Solch eine Kurbel könntest Du nehmen. Habe aber keine Ahnung wo Du die bekommst.

Herr Vogel (Kaniabikes) hat eine 155er die er als "Frog ohne Logo" verkauft, die würde ich dann wohl nehmen
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/kurbel-1-fach/73?number=kurbelsta155frog-blk

Sieht aus wie ungekröpft was die originale auch ist. Du müsstest mal schauen, ob bei Deinem (älteren) Rad das auch so ist, dann passt die Kurbel ohne Tausch des Tretlagers. Falls die alte Kurbel gekröpft ist, kann es sein, dass Du ein längeres Lager einbauen musst.

Oder Du gehst auf 165mm gleich mit Hollow Kurbel. Ist dann teurer, da Du XT o.ä. nehmen musst. Die preiswerteren Gruppen starten erst bei 170mm... Ich bin nicht sicher, ob 170mm bei Kurvenfahrt in Schräglage noch hinhaut wegen Pedalaufsetzen... meine Frau fährt aber eine 175mm Kurbel an einem Frog 73 und hat keine Probleme. Möglicherweise denkt sie aber auch einfach dran, in Kurvenfahrt nicht zu treten. Bei Kindern kann man das nicht voraussetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (15. Mai 2019)

Moin 
Nach langer Abstinenz oder auch heimlichen und sporadischem mitlesen muss ochvdann doch mal wieder mir einer Frage nerven

Mein Großer braucht was neues und er soll es als Überraschung bekommen , also kein Probesitzen.
Ich hab mich wegen P/L für ein Frog 73 entschieden .
Nun die Frage passt das bei einer IBL von 70 cm und KG 150 cm 

Gruß Lars


----------



## track94 (16. Mai 2019)

So Frage selbst beantwortet
Beim Händler nachgemessen 
OK Sattel in tiefster Stellung beim Frog 73 
78 cm 
Boden bis OK Sattelrohr 70 cm 

Passt also , der Sattel beim Kubike 24 L ist auch bei 78 cm 

Gruß Lars


----------



## trifi70 (13. August 2019)

10% auf die eh schon günstigeren Frog-Preise direkt auf der Insel. Porto sparsame 3 Pfund. Ein 69er für die Jüngere bestellt und wird erstmal im Keller eingelagert... rechne nach Umrechnung und KK-Gebühr mit ca. 360 Eur. Man kann auch im paypal direkt in Eur umrechnen lassen. Das kommt ungünstiger und manche KK nimmt dann trotzdem noch Fremdwährungsprozente...






						Search results for: 'frog'
					

A superb selection of bikes, components, accessories and clothing at the best prices.  Free delivery on orders over £30.




					winstanleysbikes.co.uk


----------



## trifi70 (20. August 2019)

Frog 69 in orange ist angekommen. Geliefert mit GLS, gut verpackt wie das letzte (siehe vorhergehende Seite) auch. Farbe ist sehr schön, ziemlich knallig (intensiver als es auf dem Foto rüber kommt) und erinnert uns an das erste CNOC 16 von Isla.  

Lieferumfang direkt aus England ist ohne den 2. Reifensatz. Es fehlen die 1,5" Cityreifen, die in Deutschland normalerweise dazu gehören. Die 1,75" leichten Stollenreifen sind montiert. Ist mir auch lieber so, die glatten vom anderen Rad liegen nur im Keller rum...

Schutzbleche sind dabei und tauglich. Reflektorenkram etc. auch dabei. 

Mit dem im Februar gekauften baugleichen Rad für die Ältere sind wir sehr zufrieden. Hatte Ständer, Gepäckträger, Nady mit LED-Lampen sowie Korb für den Rucksack noch nachgerüstet. Mit der Schaltung (erstmals Trigger) kommt sie gut klar.


----------



## Kati (20. August 2019)

Das zweite Paar Reifen gibts nicht mehr. Die neueren Modelle kommen alle nur mit einem Satz.


----------



## trifi70 (20. August 2019)

Ah ok, in dt. Shops wird teils noch damit geworben und im Februar das Rad kam auch mit 2 Paar. Immerhin: Frog hat sich in meinen Augen für den geeigneteren Reifen entschieden. Zumindest für unsere Zwecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. August 2019)

Ist auch aus ökoligscher Sicht absolut zu begrüßen, dass jetzt auf den (meist unsinnigen) zweiten Reifensatz verzichtet wird. 

kc85


----------



## arno¹ (21. August 2019)

rennradreifen in der größe sind zwar egtl quatsch, aber frogbikes hatte das damals so gesehen, dass in radsportfamilien sowohl gelände als auch straße ausgeübt wird. in der praxis ist das aber vor allem gelände bei kindern

gibt es egtl inzwischen noch alternativen zu den allround/hybrid-kenda, die einen schweren Eindruck machen, sind ja egtl rollstuhlreifen

früher gab es noch 24'' schwalbe CX comp semi slick.


----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2019)

Schwalbe Black Jack, Rocket Ron. Unsere Frogs sind alles 26er, da gibt es auch noch den CX Pro, kaufe den aber nicht mehr, zu schnell kaputtgefahren von meiner Frau...

Ansonsten liefert Conti super Reifen Made in Korbach und mit 450-550g je nach Modell. Die sind dann breit und laufen trotzdem leicht. Ersetzen teils die Federung und spuren nicht in jede Straßenbahnschiene ein... 2,2" passt gerade so ins Frog wie auf der vorhergehenden Seite im Foto zu sehen.


----------



## arno¹ (22. August 2019)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Black Jack, Rocket Ron. Unsere Frogs sind alles 26er, da gibt es auch noch den CX Pro, kaufe den aber nicht mehr, zu schnell kaputtgefahren von meiner Frau...
> 
> Ansonsten liefert Conti super Reifen Made in Korbach und mit 450-550g je nach Modell. Die sind dann breit und laufen trotzdem leicht. Ersetzen teils die Federung und spuren nicht in jede Straßenbahnschiene ein... 2,2" passt gerade so ins Frog wie auf der vorhergehenden Seite im Foto zu sehen.


sorry ich meinte 24'' und schaue gleich mal nach. 26 dürfte ja etwas mehr auswahl da sein


----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2019)

Black Jack
Rocket Ron
CX Comp
Smart Sam
Table Top
Big Apple
Panaracer Pasela ist sehr leicht, aber auch schmal

Also Auswahl ist genug, achte auf die korrekte ETRTO Angabe. In 24" gibt es mehrere Größen wie 507, 520, 540...


----------



## arno¹ (22. August 2019)

danke

das sind meistens mtb reifen, von der breite her. von der reifenfreiheit könnten einige ins frog passen, aber das ist ein cyclocross-rad

der pasela ist leider nichts fürs gelände, seitenstollen sollte der reifen schon haben. 

kenda khan wäre was, aber der ist auch sehr schwer und beim hersteller ausgelistet ohne alternative


----------



## arno¹ (22. August 2019)

der continental ride tour könnte auch noch was sein, hat zumindest ein durchgehendes mittellaufprofil und seitenstollen. ist aber sackschwer, mehr als 700g für 1 x 24''

wenn man bedenkt, dass meine 29'' 2.0 für den beachracer so um die 350g pro stück wiegen  ... 

reste von dem 24'' Schwalbe CX Comp Semi Slick gibts auch noch auf dem markt. so bei 500g pro stück.

aber eigentlich ist das alles käse :-(


----------



## trifi70 (23. August 2019)

Habe mal mit einem Merida 24" brauchbare Kenda mitbekommen. Ich glaube es sind Small Block 8. Gewicht könnte/sollte ich wo gepostet haben. Mal schauen ob ich das wiederfinde...

Ha, das ging schnell.

Kenda K905 K-Rad 525g das Stück. Bei 1,75" Breite.


----------



## arno¹ (23. August 2019)

nicht schlecht! danke.

natürlich für asphalt nix und setzt sich bei schmodder zu ... ich such halt egtl nen brauchbar leichten semi slick in 24'' aber ich glaube, das wird aktuell nix


----------



## trifi70 (23. August 2019)

Bontrager XR1 sub 500g und leicht stollig.

Maxxis DTH ist super, deutlich leichter und rollt aus Asphalt und im Gelände. Waren zufrieden mit dem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (23. August 2019)

beide genannte reifen gibt es offensichtlich nicht in 24''

oder irre ich mich?


----------



## trifi70 (23. August 2019)

Dochdoch, aber schau halt neben "24" auch auf ETRTO, wegen der Passung zur Felge. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du da hast... Die 509 bei BMO ist falsch, korrekt ist 507.









						DTH Drahtreifen - 24x1.75 Zoll - Dual Compound - Silkworm
					

Drop-The-Hammer: Der DTH ist die neue Referenz bei Dirt- und Streetreifen der neuesten Generation. Geringes Gewicht, modernes Profildesign und enormer Grip sorgen für unvergesslichen Fahrspass bei hoher Lebensdauer. Wenn Dir geringes...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




Bontrager auch 507 z.B. Amazon MP oder bike24 auf Bestellung.


----------



## spenkmatze (30. August 2019)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Habe mal mit einem Merida 24" brauchbare Kenda mitbekommen. Ich glaube es sind Small Block 8. Gewicht könnte/sollte ich wo gepostet haben. Mal schauen ob ich das wiederfinde...
> 
> Ha, das ging schnell.
> 
> Kenda K905 K-Rad 525g das Stück. Bei 1,75" Breite.


K-Rad ist der Standartreifen, Small Block Eight gibt es auch in Faltversion 24 x 1,95, wiegt dann nur 440 g. Gibts bei bike24, Kubikes, Kaniabikes...


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2019)

Ja, Kubikes hat auch die Reifen die original auf dem Frog drauf sind, habe ich vor paar Tagen festgestellt. K1153 heißen die. 500g in 26x1,75.

Ich denke ich gebe den Panaracer Pasela PT eine Chance. Die sind etwas leichter und haben einen guten Ruf bezüglich Rollverhalten inkl. Komfort. In 24" gibs die leider nur in schmal... also für Dich eher nix.


----------



## Mulie (30. März 2020)

Ich meinen großen Sohn ein Frog 52 bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Offensichtlich in Originalzustand. Nachgewogen bringt es 8,6kg auf die Waage. 
Zur Gewichtsersparnis sind schon ein paar Maßnahmen geplant.
Titanlager
Leichte Schläuche
Schaltwerk 105er
Leichtere Kette
Pedalen
Carbon Sattelstütze
Lg


----------



## b4cksl4sh (19. Mai 2020)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## HarryBeast (30. April 2021)

Es ist schon mal weiter oben gefragt worden - hätte jemand eine Einschätzung zur Reifenfreiheit vorne/hinten beim Frog 52, also 20"? Die Frage ist, ob das als Kinder-MTB-Einstieg taugt.


----------



## herrundmeister (30. April 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Es ist schon mal weiter oben gefragt worden - hätte jemand eine Einschätzung zur Reifenfreiheit vorne/hinten beim Frog 52, also 20"? Die Frage ist, ob das als Kinder-MTB-Einstieg taugt.


ich hatte 2.4er Michelin Mambo problemlos drin


----------



## HarryBeast (30. April 2021)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (2. Mai 2022)

Mein junior soll zum Geburtstag diesen Freitag ein neues Rad kriegen, meine Wahl fiel auf das Frog MTB 62. Bereits Mitte März gekauft, um für alle Eventualitäten vorgesorgt zu haben. Es kam auch rechtzeitig und diesen Sonntag nun war Zeit für die End-Montage (ist ja eigentlich ein Kinderspiel, Bremse, Räder, Pedale..., 1h sollte reichen)
Suchbild: Welches nicht unwichtiges Teil fehlt?


Händler habe ich bereits angeschrieben... hoffentlich kann der schnell genug helfen.
Abgesehen vom fehlenden Teil, die verwendete Menge an Fett ist auch beachtlich.... furztrocken oben und unten...


----------



## gamble (2. Mai 2022)

Das Rad war doch sicher vormontiert. Das muss doch auffallen!


----------

